# Craigslist Ads ...if you see something good on CL, post it here



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1706075462.html

55 Gal. Aquarium w/ custom stand (gas town)

Dont have any of the equipment or accessories......therefor I'm willing to sell for much less than its worth.

In excellent condition and the perfect addition to any home

$100 for tank and stand 
MUST PICK UP

**ad has picks**


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pet/1707260627.html

Red Devil Cichlid (Burnaby)

Has to go! My Green Terrors had babies.We also have a Convict, a Jack Dempsey and a Parrot Cichlid that we'd part with. But you'd have to take the Red Devil. Would be happy to take a pleco off your hands if you have too many, or they are too big for your tank.


----------



## target

good deal on that 55


----------



## gwcana

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/1707493926.html

free 28 gallon and some other items


----------



## Pamela

Not fish stuff, but I know a few people on here keep reptiles.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/pet/1711708598.html

Free Corn Snake and Equiptment (West Vancouver)

The snake is aprox. 6 years old, orange and red. I am moving and cannot keep it.

With the snake you also get: 
-Heatlamp 
-Heat pad 
-Hiding Rock 
-Water dish 
_20 gallon tank

E-mail me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Pamela said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pet/1707260627.html
> 
> Red Devil Cichlid (Burnaby)
> 
> Has to go! My Green Terrors had babies.We also have a Convict, a Jack Dempsey and a Parrot Cichlid that we'd part with. But you'd have to take the Red Devil. Would be happy to take a pleco off your hands if you have too many, or they are too big for your tank.


I just picked up this guy, he's pretty nice too.
Nice hump starting to show & nice marbling.
I tried to sell the owner on BCA too. 
Thanks for the heads up.

I'll post pix when he's out of the bag.


----------



## Pamela

`GhostDogg´ said:


> I just picked up this guy, he's pretty nice too.
> Nice hump starting to show & nice marbling.
> I tried to sell the owner on BCA too.
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'll post pix when he's out of the bag.


That's so good that you got him Tony, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1713714446.html

Free 3 inch severum

I am giving away a severum, these fish grow to around 10 inches so i will only give it to someone with a tank that is 55 or more, it is currently in a 30 gallon, we are just upsizing our tank and only want to keep 2 because the one we are giving away is dominating the tank, so we were told it was best to just have two because three sometimes doesn't work, which in our case is true. i've attached a picture but it's not the fish, it is a picture i found that is similar to what the fish looks like. 

**there is a photo of a Gold Severum**


----------



## Meum

Here's a hot one:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/for/1715574689.html


----------



## Meum

oh wow, I am having a hard time restraining myself:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1715618911.html
I am not a Craigslist junky.


----------



## GreenGanja

180 gallon fish tank needs some TLC needs to go $200 firm 
its a 6L 2W 2H

looks like a score deal 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1709519937.html

mike


----------



## `GhostDogg´

GreenGanja said:


> 180 gallon fish tank needs some TLC needs to go $200 firm
> its a 6L 2W 2H
> 
> looks like a score deal
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1709519937.html
> 
> mike


This a is members tank/ad.


----------



## GreenGanja

really? who will they Bring it to me lol i want it so bad but its to far for me haha


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I can't remember exactly, have a browse through the classifieds,I'm sure I saw it here too.
I know for a fact I seen it on the old site before the crash.


----------



## t-bore

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/1716146010.html

Free maybe tanks for tots can pick it up!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

GreenGanja said:


> really? who will they Bring it to me lol i want it so bad but its to far for me haha


Found it:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=239


----------



## Buddiechrist

8 inch Tiger Os, on CL $15 North Burnaby
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pet/1717358087.html


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/for/1738091899.html

Aquarium Free! 10 gallon with canopy (Pitt Meadows)

Cleaning my garage, just want to get rid of it. 10 gallon fish aquarium with fluorescent canopy and undergravel filter.

phone Dave at 604-763-8496


----------



## pacific

Free 10g and 2 goldfish, Surrey:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/1738996463.html

Free small/medium tank Coquitlam:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/1738687158.html

Free 15g and 33g Surrey:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/1738416816.html


----------



## Buddiechrist

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pet/1741145755.html

Looks decent


----------



## gimlid

Buddiechrist said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pet/1741145755.html
> 
> Looks decent


Good deal on the tank but that oscar looks sad and lonely and a little boxed in.


----------



## Buddiechrist

gimlid said:


> Good deal on the tank but that oscar looks sad and lonely and a little boxed in.


I know, but so far no response if hes willing to just sell the fish.


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1741433464.html

2 fish and tank to a good home Free (surrey)

I am heading out to work on cruise ships and I have 2 fish plus small tank for a good home. It's a 2 liter tank very small and very easy to take care of. Everything is goes with it; food, filter, water conditioner... just want a good place for them.

** Has a photo of what looks to be a 2.5 gallon glass tank**


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/1741620427.html

fish tank with neon light (newwest)

the neon is a little dark and you may need to replace it with a new bulb 
otherwise in good condition

**Has a photo of a NICE bowfront tank with a wood stand. Surprised it would be given away for free ...maybe a scam? If not a scam, it's a great find!**


----------



## Buffer

Pamela said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/1741620427.html
> 
> fish tank with neon light (newwest)
> 
> the neon is a little dark and you may need to replace it with a new bulb
> otherwise in good condition
> 
> **Has a photo of a NICE bowfront tank with a wood stand. Surprised it would be given away for free ...maybe a scam? If not a scam, it's a great find!**


Looks like this ad but in Victoria? 
http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/zip/1736287270.html


----------



## Pamela

Buffer said:


> Looks like this ad but in Victoria?
> http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/zip/1736287270.html


Definitely a scam then. There was a similar posting awhile back for a free tank & when anyone replied to it they would get spammed about some stupid website.


----------



## Buddiechrist

frowns


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/1744075046.html

30 ga Fish Tank, Stand, etc (Hastings/Nanaimo)

I have a 30 ga (I think) aquarium, with heater, pump, light, stand, everything except water and gravel and fish.

The stand is metal with a lower shelf, with another flourescent light on it.

It is clean and ready for pickup.

Call or text me at 604-996-3160.

Can be picked up any time Today, Sunday May 16th/2010.

By tomorrow it may be just left on the street or in a dumpster.


----------



## jenle

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/1744648635.html

"I have two adult discus and one cory cat that I need to find a new home for so that I can take down my fish tank. It would be great to see them go to someone that has experience with discus. Free to a good home."


----------



## dwarf_puffer

jenle said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/1744648635.html
> 
> "I have two adult discus and one cory cat that I need to find a new home for so that I can take down my fish tank. It would be great to see them go to someone that has experience with discus. Free to a good home."


already pick got em ;p


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/1745007372.html

Koi Fish (Maple Ridge) Free

I have an eight year old Koi or wild goldfish that needs a good home, would make a nice addition to someones pond.


----------



## Buffer

Hot deal for Reefer!! 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/1745920552.html


----------



## Buddiechrist

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/spo/1746019469.html

$100 for a 35g and a teacup stingray


----------



## snow

Buddiechrist said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/spo/1746019469.html
> 
> $100 for a 35g and a teacup stingray


This is a good deal. To bad there are no pics though.


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/1751213304.html

Fish Tank- Blue Lobsters (Cloverdale) Free

Mine had babies. And its going to have more. There are about right 10 now, all ranging in size from 1-2 inches


----------



## Sargasso

I just typed craigslist.org into the taskbar, and found this one... before realizing that it's in Seattle! In any case, I thought that someone might be interested in this unique tank.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/1751300218.html


----------



## BostonBob

29 Gallon BioCube tank with stand and fish ( 5 large Diamond Tetras, 4 Black Neon Tetras and 1 Upsidedown Catfish ) for $ 200.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1751713795.html


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Pamela said:


> Definitely a scam then. There was a similar posting awhile back for a free tank & when anyone replied to it they would get spammed about some stupid website.


i emailed this guy then a got emailed a bunch of crap scam for sure


----------



## Buddiechrist

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/pet/1754152828.html
96gal all accesories and fish, for $160


----------



## JUICE

Buddiechrist said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/pet/1754152828.html
> 96gal all accesories and fish, for $160


thats a pretty good deal !


----------



## ibenu

*AAhhhhaa "She who must be obeyed" wants tank gone*

Nice aquarium for sale (Surrey/Guildford)

Date: 2010-05-22, 4:26PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

So, we have a nice fishtank that we used for our turtles for quite some time. They grew strong and proud inside, and were free-swimming reptiles of fish doom. However, we moved from our little basement suite to a condo, and had to downsize. The turtles are adapting, thank you for asking, but we now have a BIG aquarium that we need to unload.

The detentions are 6 feet long by 12 inches wide by 18 inches tall, I think 150 gallons and has its own stand. Its not scratched, far as I can see. The stand is a pale wood, of some kind, and includes a top that has built in lights. The frame is solid, and has space below to store fishtank-tools.

Now, the tank itself is at our old place in Guildford and will be there until the end of the month. We are kind of desperate to get rid of it, and while she-who-must-be-obeyed is asking for 200 for the entire unit. I will happily part with it for a case of beer, so feel free to make me an offer.

email mmjoh[email protected] or call 604-593-4696


----------



## hondas3000

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/1752661137.html

220G full setup tank and Red aro for $2000, is quite a deal. Wonder how big the aro.


----------



## DR1V3N

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/fuo/1765851740.html

_"Size: (aquarium tank- 3 ft long x 2 ft wide x 1 foot 2 inches deep
holds 30 gallons

size of the entire unit:
3 feet long x 4 foot 7 inches' tall x 1 foot 2 inches ' deep"_

Somebody give this person a call! $200 for a 50+ Gallon full setup with a gorgeous stand.

_"It is in exceptional condition, everything works, including lights, *water*, filter etc."_

Hehe... good to know the water works..

*He/she thinks it's a 30 Gallon tank too!*


----------



## Aquaman

ibenu said:


> Nice aquarium for sale (Surrey/Guildford)
> 
> Date: 2010-05-22, 4:26PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> So, we have a nice fishtank that we used for our turtles for quite some time. They grew strong and proud inside, and were free-swimming reptiles of fish doom. However, we moved from our little basement suite to a condo, and had to downsize. The turtles are adapting, thank you for asking, but we now have a BIG aquarium that we need to unload.
> 
> The detentions are 6 feet long by 12 inches wide by 18 inches tall, I think 150 gallons and has its own stand. Its not scratched, far as I can see. The stand is a pale wood, of some kind, and includes a top that has built in lights. The frame is solid, and has space below to store fishtank-tools.
> 
> Now, the tank itself is at our old place in Guildford and will be there until the end of the month. We are kind of desperate to get rid of it, and while she-who-must-be-obeyed is asking for 200 for the entire unit. I will happily part with it for a case of beer, so feel free to make me an offer.
> 
> email [email protected] or call 604-593-4696


LOL ...about 150 ....more like less than half of that ..55 or 60 .
nice size though....just what the guy upstairs is looking for...


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1767529858.html

Free aquarium supplies (Marpole)

I have a box of assorted used freshwater aquarium supplies which I no longer need and want to give away for free to someone who could use them. They are all in very good condition and I hate to see them go to waste.

Included are: 
- small cave 
- 3 heaters (one still in package) 
- hose for changing water 
- various fish foods 
- tank and fish treatment solutions 
- filter inserts 
- nets 
- pH test kit 
- isolation tank insert 
- powerhead 
- Eheim filter for 90 gallon tank 
- 2 glass cleaners

Preference given to someone who will take everything! I also have some black gravel substrate to give away if you're interested.


----------



## Diztrbd1

not mine

38 Gallon Aquarium with stand - $20 (Tsawwassen)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/1776192814.html

Here is the deal. I have a nice all glass aquarium with a stand. No leaks. Was used for a marine aquarium for many years, fish out grew tank, and I just up graded to a 90 gallon.
So, my 38 is up for grabs. Includes glass top. I'll throw in a 150watt fully submersible heater.
You just need to add water and a filter, and some fish.

Dave 604-200-1675 after 4PM


----------



## snow

This looks like a good deal to me:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/for/1767539525.html


----------



## GreenGanja

i do not know if its sold or not but try maybe emailing them?
400g for 800 bucks comes with stand and lights
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1770828902.html


----------



## Aquaman

GreenGanja said:


> i do not know if its sold or not but try maybe emailing them?
> 400g for 800 bucks comes with stand and lights
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1770828902.html


yep nice tall tank. It belongs to a BCA member .Heres Shanes post...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105

huge tall tank would look nice full of Angles


----------



## Diztrbd1

could probably get this one for $50, seems like a decent deal, has a Coralife light , glass top, filter & heater. Gravel and nice wood is gone already. Here's the ad:http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/for/1780797763.html

29 Gallon Tank with Light/Filter - $60 (Port Moody)
Date: 2010-06-07, 8:34PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

29 Gallon tank (12.5 w x 29.5 l x 18.5 h )with light, heater and filter. Complete working fish tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1

this is a nice one, think they even got the size right:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1783788819.html

150 gallon fish tank - $500 (downtown)
Date: 2010-06-09, 2:12PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

150 gallon stainless steel fish tank.
call kevin to view.
835 3473


----------



## Diztrbd1

looked like a good deal, I emailed them for a pic:

14 inches Arowana fish $75 - $75 (Vancouver)
Date: 2010-06-10, 8:46AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

14" Arowana fish ,healthy. When I brought it, It was only 4" long. Sale for $75.


----------



## JUICE

Diztrbd1 said:


> looked like a good deal, I emailed them for a pic:
> 
> 14 inches Arowana fish $75 - $75 (Vancouver)
> Date: 2010-06-10, 8:46AM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> 14" Arowana fish ,healthy. When I brought it, It was only 4" long. Sale for $75.


its most likely a silver ? are you looking for one ?


----------



## Diztrbd1

JUICE said:


> its most likely a silver ? are you looking for one ?


most definitely not lol as cool as they are, I don't think one would be too happy in my wimpy 33 gallon lol


----------



## pisces

find a good thread from BC Craigslist , sell 210 gal fish tank, include some fish,,, red arow,...catfish.,,, take a look ,,
this is not my thread, just search good deal! 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/1752661137.html


----------



## Smiladon

interesting tank. Seller states 55Gallon, but it looks bigger than that.
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/1761324994.html


----------



## Smiladon

a funny ad IMO
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/1710181806.html

wants $100 for 5Gallon setup.
This is what he has to say:
"This is a utter steal, u will never find something this good again, 
I will take no less than 100$, so don't bother a email if u want less than that"


----------



## BostonBob

*Free 50-inch Pioneer TV on craigslist !!!!!!!*

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/ele/1794072153.html


----------



## Nicklfire

Smiladon said:


> a funny ad IMO
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/1710181806.html
> 
> wants $100 for 5Gallon setup.
> This is what he has to say:
> "This is a utter steal, u will never find something this good again,
> I will take no less than 100$, so don't bother a email if u want less than that"


that's funny, trying to make a profit lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

Looks like a good deal:

100 Gallon Fish Tank + $500 Worth Of New FISH Supplies! Must GO! CHEAP - $199 (Vancouver, Surrey!)
Date: 2010-06-16, 2:51AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

$199 TAKES IT ALL! I no longer have room or any of my fish things so first person with 199 can take it all!

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/1794511292.html


----------



## snow

This is not a c list add but interesting anyways. This person has a lot of asian arrows for sale:
http://www.buysell.com/root/detail/...S_ON_SALE_Quality_and.aspx?gok=Aquariums+Fish


----------



## BostonBob

*Free Tanks ( Must Pick Up in North Surrey )*

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/1799329894.html


----------



## Pamela

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/1800986201.html

coral sand for fish tank (not so sunny surrey)

I have 100 pounds of coral sand for free . 
this is fine grain sand that we had in our 75 gallon cichlid tank. 
we have changed to different stuff so this is up for grabs. 
came from a disease free environment and is clean and ready to use

**ad has photos**


----------



## gimlid

180 gallon tank plus
I thought this looked like a good deal, I just paid a similar price for a new one with no equipment
www.vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/1799672747.html


----------



## Pamela

Fish tank and stand

Free 20 gallon fish tank and stand. 
Call 778_ 558_. 3400

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/grd/1825372775.html

220 gallon pond - $50 (maple ridge)

Flex pond has the shape and benefits of a formed pond with the flexibility of a pond liner. Safe for fish and plants.

* has photo *


----------



## Jeannelamp

33 Gallon Fish Tank For Sale

- Fish Tank is 33 Gallon 
- Includes a hush filter ( AquaClear), small flow pumps [air hose, air stone], chemicals and fish food 
- New Condition 
- PICKUP ONLY ! 
- THE 33 GALLON FISH TANK IS THE BOTTOM TANK ON THE PICTURE ! 
- Selling @ $80 or OBO ! 
- Call Rocky @ 778-847-3414

Location: Victoria & 35th Ave


----------



## Jeannelamp

25 gallon fish tank with accessories

25 gallon tank with lid, light, filter, air lines, food, pump, etc. 
$50 Surrey


----------



## Jeannelamp

Beautiful Koi Angelfish For Sale

I have about 16 Beautiful Medium Size Koi Angelfish for sale.

I am selling them for $5.00 each. 6 or more $4.50 each.

Location: Richmond


----------



## Jeannelamp

29 gallon Aquarium & Stand

29 gallon aquarium, dimensions in inches 30 x 12 x 18. No leaks, no cracks. 
Comes with black stand. Big Al's Stingray Stand-30 x 12 Black - Stands - Wooden Aquarium Stands at BigalsOnline 
Tank and stand only, no lid/canopy. I will not respond to emails without a telephone number.

$40 location Burnaby


----------



## Pamela

Free angel fish

Free angel fish (Edmond area Burnaby)

Two angel fish to be given away. no time to look after them. can call (604) 526 9840


----------



## snow

Not a bad deal for a 90g salt:
90 gallon saltwater aquarium


----------



## marjorie

Irridecent Sharks (pair) community aquarium fish


----------



## gklaw

*64 gallon and 75 gallon aquarium tanks with stands for sale - $50 (white rock BC)*

This one won't last long !

64 gallon and 75 gallon aquarium tanks with stands for sale


----------



## thharris

Aquarium, supplies et al.

seems like a deal for live rock?


----------



## Immus21

*Free African Lung fish*

Just like title says on CL

Free african lung fish


----------



## snow

Immus21 said:


> Just like title says on CL
> 
> Free african lung fish


This is a great deal. I'm sure someone will pick this up. I wonder how big it is?


----------



## Sargasso

Looks like a deal to me!

75 gallon fish tank***best price on craigslist!


----------



## Roaming Ravyn

Free Fish

Free fish or trade


----------



## Diztrbd1

75gal fish tank with fish complete

75gal fish tank with fish complete - $200 (burnaby)
Date: 2010-07-17, 9:35AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

75gal fishtank with stand comes with everthing and fish 2 large sharks 2 redtails 1 catfish 2 filters comes with lots of extras moving and doesnt work in new house must sell!! please call only 6047159885 thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Two 200 Gallon Tank set ups*

Two 200 Gallon Tank set ups

Two 200 Gallon Tank set ups - $900 (Kelowna)
Date: 2010-07-17, 9:38AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

Two 200 gallon tanks
both with stand, glass tops, Fluval FX5 filter, light bar, Jager heaters

tanks are in great condition! Pick up only.

Contact 250-215-4415 or reply to this ad. Thank you.


----------



## Diztrbd1

selling fish tanks, and livestock fresh and salt

selling fish tanks, and livestock fresh and salt - $1 (port coquitlam)
Date: 2010-07-17, 12:18AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

I am wanting to sell all of my tanks and just get one 150-300gallon salt tank. open to offers and trades, if buying multiples prices are negotiable... Selling all of the following:

72 gallon bow front (salt water with overflow holes drilled, top left picture) - $175

55 gallon (fresh water empty ready to sell, bottom left tank in top right picture) - $75

45 gallon (fresh water, bottom right tank in top right picture) - $60

33 gallon hexagon tank (fresh water, bottom left picture) $75

33 gallon (salt water tank, top left tank in top right picture) - $40

10 gallon - (not pictured.) $20

many accessories including lights, filters, power heads, all rocks, and decorations for fresh water, etc.

Livestock:

Salt Water:
Type (size) - price
Yellow Fox Face (large) - $40
black/blue hermits - $1/$2
zoo's (pink/forrest green/lime green) - $10-$30
leather mushroom cap coral - $20

Fresh water:
dwarf puffers - (only 3 left) 3/$10
glass catfish - (large) $5
bumble bee gobies - (mixed sizes) $4
khuli loaches (black and striped) - 5/$10
blue lobsters - $15
rubber mouth pleco - $5

tons of shrimp:
Cherry - $2
blue pearl - $5
snowball - $5
rainbow - $4
ninja - $10
skunk - $5
tiger - $5
bee - $5


----------



## onefishtwofish

Huge fish tank

this sounds like a huge tank! 5x5x4


----------



## gimlid

onefishtwofish said:


> Huge fish tank
> 
> this sounds like a huge tank! 5x5x4


750 gallons thats some tank. Im gonna email him to get the story on it.


----------



## onefishtwofish

wow that is big!


----------



## Sargasso

Free Rainbow Shark!

Someone has a good home for this one...

Epalzeorhynchos frenatum / Rainbow Shark


----------



## scherzo

an 78-80 ish gallon tank for $40!

Large 4ft aquarium


----------



## halonine

This doesnt seem like too bad of a deal.

50 gallon acrylic aquarium + UV Sterilizer + extras - $100 (Burquitlam)

50 gallon acrylic aquarium, 48" long. It's in storage, hasn't been used in 3 years. Good condition, no leaks or scratches. Could use a cleaning though.

Coralife 9W UV sterilizer, never used. Bought just before everything went into storage.

Kit comes with about 100 lbs of gravel, a high volume adjustable flow air pump, a couple of fluorescent plant light bulbs, and a few miscellaneous odds and ends. Getting out of the hobby, no room and no time.

The tank would probably cost $300 new. The sterilizer was $115 and it is still essentially new. So $100 for everything seems like a giveaway to me.

Please respond by email with a phone #. Want to sell the kit this week.


----------



## Claudia

Large 4ft aquarium


----------



## Tortoise

Please delete aquarium stand GONE


----------



## Buffer

*Free fish tank*

Free items


----------



## gimlid

Buffer said:


> Free items


Fish tank is gone on this one


----------



## Diztrbd1

better act fast for this one
free aquarium/fish tank and stand.

free aquarium/fish tank and stand. (white rock)
Date: 2010-07-24, 12:30PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 
free aquarium/fish tank and stand.
Good condition with flourescent light.
No leaks
36" Long x 12" Wide x 18" high (33 gallon)
15078 royal ave White Rock


----------



## BossRoss

wow.... CHEAP for this tank... too big for me... anyone?

big big big fish tank great value


----------



## Smiladon

BossRoss said:


> wow.... CHEAP for this tank... too big for me... anyone?
> 
> big big big fish tank great value


125 Gallon!?
not big IMO


----------



## gklaw

May be 66 gallon. I am thinking of ordering a 72"x12"x24". That is only 90 gallon. New custom with 1/2" glass for around $399.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Aquariums to give away
Aquariums to give away (West Vancouver)
Date: 2010-07-25, 12:23PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]
several aquariums to give away - all in good condition with no leaks. Suitable for fish, small rodents or reptiles. 20 gallon, 10 gallon and 8 gallon. All have canopies. Also one hamster cage.


----------



## thharris

Sorry I was the one to grab those 3 tanks


----------



## BossRoss

^ Nice work 

Here's a 4ft tank for free in Whalley

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/1863026049.html


----------



## Tn23

FREE FISH

free misc. fish


----------



## BossRoss

adopt a monster

Large Tropical Fish Need Good Home


----------



## Crazy_NDN

BossRoss said:


> ^ Nice work
> 
> Here's a 4ft tank for free in Whalley
> 
> Free Aquarium 48" x 20" x 14"


anyone pick this up? went to go look at it and basically looked like a converted display to fish tank. was solid, dirty...


----------



## thharris

Fs: 110 gallon with 8 discus - $775

dunno what you guys think but seems a little high to me


----------



## gimlid

thharris said:


> Fs: 110 gallon with 8 discus - $775
> 
> dunno what you guys think but seems a little high to me


depends how nice the discus are really I guess.

Seems like alot of people selling tanks are just really out to lunch as to the value of their tanks nowadays. I saw a 5 gallon set up last night for 130$ .
I was looking at bartering for a 33 gallon tank with guy and he's trying to tell me the 33 with a stand is 250$ used.
I just sold a 77 with the same stand for 150$.


----------



## thharris

yea i guess, like yesterday day I saw a 5gallon tank too and lol'ed
Should maybe start a worst of thread too lol


----------



## scherzo

Trailer Load Sale <- of aquarium stuff!

"Trailer load of quality used aquarium, pond and reptile products. Aquariums, stands, pumps, sumps, skimmers, heaters, canopies, lighting, backgrounds, cages, uvc bulbs, pond filters, and lots of other misc. goodies. "

This sounds a little sketchy.. but someone should check it out! I might give them a call...


----------



## thharris

Fish Tanks or Terrariums


----------



## Sargasso

Free tanks!

Free-30 GAL Fish Tank


----------



## WCL

neglected salt water reef aquarium


----------



## Jay2x

Aquariums / Terrarium for Sale 33gal. 30-25gal. 10 gal. 5gal.

FOR SALE.


----------



## onefishtwofish

nice little hospital/qt tanks
Fish Enthusiasts


----------



## onefishtwofish

200g for $200
200 Gallon Fish Tank


----------



## gwcana

FREE FISH TANK FREE HP PHOTOSMART PRINTER FREE VACUME

free fish tank


----------



## pisces

$1 - 18 G tank 7 3 gold fish , check it out!
18 Gallon aquarium with stand and filter


----------



## iKuik

$100 for 70-80 Pounds of Live Rock!

Cured Live Rock for salt water aquarium

120 Gallon Fully Equipped! SaltWater! Metal Halides etc. for $400
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/for/1896431007.html


----------



## thharris

free 50 gal surry

fishtank


----------



## WCL

*Rena Xp Filter Connection Kit*

Since quite a few here use the XP filters.

Rena XP filter connection kit - New


----------



## user_error

free fish (north delta)

2 red belly Pacu's, approx 6 inch's in length

free fish


----------



## gwcana

*Free Red Ear Slider Turtles*

Two Red Eared Slider Turtles - Free to Good Home


----------



## TCR

*200 gal 200$*



onefishtwofish said:


> 200g for $200
> 200 Gallon Fish Tank


this is actually a 120 gal tank.. i know cuz i saw this one too and wated a large tank


----------



## Smiladon

TCR said:


> this is actually a 120 gal tank.. i know cuz i saw this one too and wated a large tank


From the pic it looks like a 120Gallon


----------



## pieces71

Smiladon said:


> From the pic it looks like a 120Gallon


base on the dimension she/he gave me it is a 110gal


----------



## jobber

Rena XP1 Canister - $25

Rena XP1 Canister


----------



## Jay2x

Tank for free

Fish Tank (Pick-up Only)


----------



## snow

Looks like a good deal.
Oceanic Biocube 29 Gallons


----------



## Longimanus

Holy awesome deal!
70 Gallon Aquarium fish tank, fully equipped!

WE'RE MOVING and it won't fit so we're practically giving it away!

Fully stocked Aquarium with everything you need.

$100.00
Includes:
- 70 gallon fish tank (47.75? w x 18? h x 17.75? d) with lighted cover
- Custom made metal stand
- 305 FLUVAL External Filter. It alone is $179.99 new:
Fluval 305 External Canister Filter - Filters - Canister Filters at BigalsOnline
- Aquaclear Air Pump
- Floating Heater
- Ornaments and plants
- A Large natural Tufa rock ($70.00 from Big Als)
- Natural coloured Gravel
- A few tropical fish and a huge Pleco!

* Location: West Maple Ridge
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1911209970-0 image 1911209970-1
image 1911209970-2 image 1911209970-3
PostingID: 1911209970


----------



## Jay2x

Longimanus said:


> Holy awesome deal!
> 70 Gallon Aquarium fish tank, fully equipped!
> 
> WE'RE MOVING and it won't fit so we're practically giving it away!
> 
> Fully stocked Aquarium with everything you need.
> 
> $100.00
> Includes:
> - 70 gallon fish tank (47.75? w x 18? h x 17.75? d) with lighted cover
> - Custom made metal stand
> - 305 FLUVAL External Filter. It alone is $179.99 new:
> Fluval 305 External Canister Filter - Filters - Canister Filters at BigalsOnline
> - Aquaclear Air Pump
> - Floating Heater
> - Ornaments and plants
> - A Large natural Tufa rock ($70.00 from Big Als)
> - Natural coloured Gravel
> - A few tropical fish and a huge Pleco!
> 
> * Location: West Maple Ridge
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> image 1911209970-0 image 1911209970-1
> image 1911209970-2 image 1911209970-3
> PostingID: 1911209970


awesome deal!!


----------



## BossRoss

free BNP and cichlid

Free fresh water fish


----------



## Immus21

2 Free Pacus. This guys tank broke and he is giving away his Pacus. See ad below.

2 FREE FISH


----------



## Immus21

Also found a free crayfish.

FREE CRAYFISH huge!


----------



## user_error

Free 33 gallon, UBC area

Fish Tank (33 Gallons)


----------



## onefishtwofish

Free Hot tub

free hot tub....make a good pond.


----------



## Diztrbd1

*fluval Chi*

Fluval Chi fish tank (aquarium)$50

might be able to get it cheaper,here's the ad:

This is beautiful work of art 5GL Fish tank perfect for small fish lovers.
In brand new condition.
It has built in top filter which make the water very clear.
The filter actually works just like a fountain so you can hear the water gargling. (I think its really neat)
Built in bright LED light.
I had it for one week but I have to sell because we are moving to & we don't want different to carry so many things.
There certain thing I added to it like artificial plant & some for the top as well.
The brand new tank itself is $89 from Aquariums West in downtown.
I sell everything together ; box &....
Still under warranty.
PS. It's doesn't come with the table.
Here is more information:
Aquariums West Fluval Chi.com


----------



## Diztrbd1

nice long tank set-up.... 138 gallon:

138 gallon Aquarium


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are few good deal on some big tanks.

138 gallon Aquarium

ACRYLIC AQUARIUM - 120 GALLON - Vancouver Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.

ACRYLIC AQUARIUM - 120 GALLON - Vancouver Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.


----------



## user_error

Free large tank, exact size presently unknown

Free Fish Tank- large


----------



## Diztrbd1

*jager fish tank heaters & ViaAqua titanium tube*

here's the link & ad:

jager fish tank heaters & ViaAqua titanium tube

*jager fish tank heaters & ViaAqua titanium tube - $10 (surrey 100ave 120st)*

I have 30 of these heaters and some othere ones lots of sizes to pick from and wattage from 25w to 350w
6" all the way to 18" im asking $10 for the small ones up to $25 for the large
About 1.50 per inch better than 3.oo+ gordy's cut per inch at the pet store (thay all work!!!!!)

Eheim/Jager Aquarium Heater

Undisputedly the most reliable and efficient aquarium heater in the world!

MADE IN GERMANY

With thermo-safety control (auto shut-off)

Made from special stable glass
Precise temperature regulation
Fully submersible (waterproof)
On/off indicator light
Extra long cable of 170 cm

1. Temperature recalibration
2. Precise temperature control
3. Heating function is indicated by an on/off
control lamp
4. Special Schott DURAN shatterproof glass
i.e. resistant to cold water shock
* Dry-running protection
* Fully submersible
* Comfort cable length approx. 170cm
* Excellent heat transmission - lower wattage
to heat the same volume of water

I also have a Via Aqua Titanium heaters
There is no more reliable and accurate Titanium Heater in its class/price range than the Via Aqua Standard Titanium Heater (this does not include the vastly more expensive high end such as the Via Aqua Digital Titanium or the Pro-Heat II Titanium IC Heaters).
• Our extensive use through our large aquarium maintenance partners bears out the Via Aqua Titanium Heaters quality and reliability vs. ALL other comparable Titanium Heaters!

• For fresh or saltwater
• Durable construction
• Internal temperature probe
• Controls temperature from 68- 93 F (20- 34 C)
• Separate controller (analog dial, although more reliable than digital controllers I have used in my aquarium service business)
• The most accurate, state of the art thermostat available.
• The temperature probe must be placed under water at least 10 minutes prior to plugging into an outlet.($30.00)

Call/ text Joe at 778-868-0045 sorry no pics


----------



## Pamela

Free 3 gallon glass aquarium with filter plants and fish

Free 3 gallon glass aquarium with filter plants and fish (East van)

Free to STUDENT OR TEACHER ONLY

Open top european style aquarium with plants decor fish and snails. Great freshwater addition to a classroom or dorm. Needs tlc.

Guppies and mollies are livebearers and brees like crazy, great to watch.

Please email me with your details and level of experience and i can make arrangements for you to pick it up.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/for/1973087829.html

fish - $1 (steveston)

We have some fish up for grabs. 
6 black skirt tetras 
5 danios

Lovely fish - very hardy.

They need to go ASAP. 
$1 for all of them. OBO


----------



## mikebike

*72 Gallon bowfront fish tank (North Vanc) = $60.*

I just saw this on Craigslist

72 Gallon bowfront fish tank (North Vanc)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-26, 2:11PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

72 Gallon bowfront fish tank with stand and 
glass top. Asking $60

Pls. call 778-840-1224 or email

•Location: North Vanc 
-=-=-=-

Mike in S Surrey


----------



## Jay2x

mikeike said:


> I just saw this on Craigslist
> 
> 72 Gallon bowfront fish tank (North Vanc)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-09-26, 2:11PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72 Gallon bowfront fish tank with stand and
> glass top. Asking $60
> 
> Pls. call 778-840-1224 or email
> 
> •Location: North Vanc
> -=-=-=-
> 
> Mike in S Surrey


someone took it already, and reselling it for $750.00 LOL!!!


----------



## bonsai dave

a few good deals here.

Lots of aquarium fish tanks and equipment


----------



## user_error

55G tank + 2 flowerhorns, $400!

55 Gal fish tank/Stand and 2 flower horn fishes


----------



## tryumf_604

Frameless 30 Gallon: $40

Fish / pet tank


----------



## Pamela

10 Gallon Fish Tank with fish

10 Gallon Fish Tank with fish (vancouver, west end)

Mint Condition 10 gallon Fish tank with live guppies & tetras. Food supply for 3 months. 
Fully functioning pump and light included. Also contains bark and gravel. 
$75 value for free

Need space hence giving it away to caring home.


----------



## tryumf_604

$100 for 100 Gallons

100 Gallon fish tank


----------



## DeeB

50 gallon Oceanic bowfront aquarium and stand - $60 (Maple Ridge)

For sale 50 Gallon Oceanic bow front aquarium and stand. tank was resealed but got sealant on the glass that needs to be scraped off,great tank with a little work.(778-835-9682) Please leave a message.

50 gallon Oceanic bowfront aquarium and stand


----------



## davej

13 x 3" Burundi Frontosa $199

Spectacular Show Group Burundi Frontosa!


----------



## Diztrbd1

**Not mine**
Could be a good deal for someone......

40 AND 20 GALLON AQUARIUM W/CANOPY,FILTER LIGHT,GRAVEL

Here's the ad (there is a pic on the CL ad):

*40 AND 20 GALLON AQUARIUM W/CANOPY,FILTER LIGHT,GRAVEL *- $1 (BURNABY)
Date: 2010-11-03, 11:23AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

40 G FISH TANK FOR SALE INCLUDES CANOPY BRAND NEW LIGHT GRAVEL AND FILTER.....

20 GALLON FISH TANK W/ CANOPY,LIGHT, GRAVEL AND FILTER....
just give me an offer on both..
CALL ME AT 6045243947

there wasn't a name on the ad


----------



## djamm

*Discus 3.5" -4"*

*Discus 3.5"- 4" - $23
*
These look like the ones that Smiladon has. He picked his up from April!










$23 for some nice looking Discus...

Discus Craigslist​


----------



## thharris

freeee!!!!!!!!!!
FREE Aquarium with cracked bottom


----------



## Diztrbd1

this has been on CL for about a month now, seems like a good deal
I had emailed them about the tank size and they said its 48"l x 16"w x 24" h which by my calculations is actually an 80 gallon tank not 50 gal as they have it listed as
anyway here's the link:
50 gallon fish tank and cabinet


----------



## thharris

Large aquarium good for reptiles only

good for someone to reseal


----------



## Smiladon

They are gone 

BTW, the one in the pic is from Anthony.
I promised April that I will not sell her fish in BCA, so I had to put them in craigslist. I got BIG discus now (from a sale). 



djamm said:


> *Discus 3.5"- 4" - $23*​
> These look like the ones that Smiladon has. He picked his up from April!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $23 for some nice looking Discus...​
> Discus Craigslist​


----------



## thharris

20 Gallon Aquarium

get it quick!!!


----------



## thharris

crazy shape for a tank, id get this for only $60
From the picture I would guess this to be easily over 45 gallons
Fish Tank


----------



## skrick

Totally sick deal 150 gallon with everything for $200 150 gallon fish tank with cabinet


----------



## anessa

Custom narrow tank. You could set this up to be a window between two rooms!

Retro TV Tank Could be fun in the right decor.


----------



## Diztrbd1

that tv tank is pretty cool, the narrow tank has been on CL for a couple months now, you'd think that price would be OBO, could be spam as well. Wish I'd seen that 150 gal , that was a sweet deal for sure


----------



## Mferko

tv tank is awesome i just wonder if its been stored for several years if it needs resealing?


----------



## bonsai dave

here is a good deal for a large tank.

265g RR Aquarium Tank+free stuff


----------



## onefishtwofish

anessa said:


> Custom narrow tank. You could set this up to be a window between two rooms!
> 
> Retro TV Tank Could be fun in the right decor.


the narrow tank has been around since i joined bca almost 2years ago.


----------



## thharris

epic win salad bar and tank for $80, I really hope someone here gets this and posts some better pics once setup!

salad bar w/ aquarium


----------



## thharris

also this seems like a deal 77 gallon tank and a bunch of africans for $150
77 gallon plus


----------



## Buffer

thharris said:


> epic win salad bar and tank for $80, I really hope someone here gets this and posts some better pics once setup!
> 
> salad bar w/ aquarium


Judging the size of the chair, this looks like a 120 gallon tank....too bad I have no room for it.


----------



## thharris

I was guessing more around 75-80 gallons but maybe your right hard to say


----------



## thharris

USED AQUARIUM BLOWOUT

seems like some good deals on tank!


----------



## koodevil

5 gallon aquarium complete!

great 5 gallon tank


----------



## bonsai dave

This sounds like a good deal for some wanting a lg tank

265g RR Aquarium Tank+free stuff


----------



## koodevil

Saltwater Fish Tank 14 gal.
Saltwater Fish Tank 14 gal - $75
sounds good to me


----------



## Diztrbd1

91 GAL AQUARIUMS


----------



## Immus21

Seen this guy on CL the past couple weeks. Now the owner wants to give it away for free. Wish I could take it but no room... Hopefully someone here can give it a good home.

Free to Good Home 14


----------



## Buddiechrist

I gave a shout. No reply so far. Tried to pick it off the guy when he had him listed for $200 but same thing have yet to hear from him.


----------



## beN

Free to good home..

Free to Good Home 14.


----------



## Diztrbd1

not mine but here's the ad:

aquarium - $40 (white rock)
Date: 2011-01-08, 12:11PM PST
Reply to: [email protected]

40 gallon tank complete with everything in good working order plus brand new pump. cost hundreds to buy, yours for 40 buck

aquarium


----------



## Diztrbd1

seen this on CL this morning, dunno what stingrays go for , but thought I'd post it here if anyone was interested. Here's the ad:

30 gallon fish tank with motoro sting ray
30 gallon fish tank with motoro sting ray - $200 (vancouver)
Date: 2011-01-23, 12:09AM PST
Reply to: [email protected]

selling motoro sting ray with a 30 gallon tank
sting ray disk size is approx 5-6 inches, please let me know if you are interested
they feed on live black worms at the moment, and is a very exotic pet.
please let me know if you are intersted and i can try and take you some pictures
thanks alot
price is 200$


----------



## zhasan

*Smoking deal!!!*

80 Gallon Sea Star Aquarium


----------



## vivienne

AMAZING DEAL!

50 g aquarium w/canopy


----------



## poiuy704

this looks kind of interesting
***Greater Seattle Aquarium Society - Aquarium Plant Auction***


----------



## Diztrbd1

nice looking tank for $60 ....aprox. 90g...also has other tanks

fish tank/aquarium


----------



## Shell Dweller

What do you think are the white spots on the back right side?


----------



## Diztrbd1

something sitting behind the tank maybe, from what I can tell, I could be wrong tho


----------



## spit.fire

Shell Dweller said:


> What do you think are the white spots on the back right side?


they're the double sided foam to hold up the thermometer / other stuff because he used it for lizards


----------



## Grete_J

Sounds like a killer deal for a running sw setup

Salt Water Aquarium, 33 gallon - $100 (Cloverdale)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-02-01, 9:26PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

33 gallon saltwater tank (36" W x 18" H x 12" D) with one clown fish, coral sand filtration system, live rock, protien skimmer, heater, circulating pump and everthing as shown in picture.

Salt Water Aquarium, 33 gallon


----------



## 240sx

Dunno how good of a deal this is, I might go look at it if I get some time...

aquarium


----------



## Momobobo

Ugh, thats exactly what I want, but way to expensive for me xD


----------



## BubBleBee

Anyone out there want a turtle....
3 Year Old Turtle Needs Immediate Home


----------



## spit.fire

3 discus and tank

discus fish


----------



## spit.fire

FREE 30 gal fish tank & fish


----------



## rgrling

75 gallon for $50: 75 gallon aquarium


----------



## nizzmo

Local Raised Discus And Angel Fish -Updated With Many Photos!!!

Local bred Discus in the Valley - $25


----------



## Grete_J

Not sure how great of a deal it is, but since 3M discontinued the black colourquartz and everyone seems to want it... Fine Black Aquarium Sand 30lbs


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is a good deal for a lg tank...

180g reef aquarium


----------



## dZilla

Really big aquarium Saltwater

BIZZAMBOS


----------



## dZilla

250 Gallon aquarium complete set up and African Cichlids


----------



## dZilla

Very big aquarium


----------



## rgrling

very small aquarium

(The rimless tank and heater alone are worth more than $10 or a case of beer...)


----------



## Diztrbd1

30 gal saltwater tank and supplies

30 gal saltwater tank and supplies - $60 (North Delta)
Date: 2011-03-20, 12:45AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

30 gallon saltwater tank with all the supplies. took the fish out the other day, but still have the heater on to maintain all the coral. Some coral has feather dusters. saw one crab in there too. husband wants everything to go, so make me an offer. Tank is on wooden stand with removable hood with lights. I bought a new protein skimmer, but never got it working, possibly just needs to be re-assembled. Filter, heater, power head, some salt, used water-testing kit, siphon, etc all included/available. 604-582-7189


----------



## Diztrbd1

no price , could be a good deal ......never know

72g aquarium full setup *** must go now


----------



## rave93

just wanted to say thanks for keeping the thread alive! its a useful resource


----------



## koodevil

Eheim Ecco Pro 2236 Canister Filter
EHEIM ecco 2232


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an ad for a few monster tanks.

8 foot by 6 foot aquarium


----------



## Grete_J

Not sure if this one's already up somewhere, but there seems to be a few people looking for bigger tanks

180 gallon tank setup


----------



## djamm

This is for the breeders or real monster keepers in the crowd.

*359.1 U.S. gallons
$250 each*









8 foot by 6 foot aquarium

ENJOY
:bigsmile:​


----------



## Scholz

monster tank free...

big fish tank


----------



## Lymric

120 gal saltwater tank


----------



## Grete_J

If I was smart and not downsizing, I'd grab this in a second

Large bow front fish tank with stand


----------



## Diztrbd1

seen that last night , meant to post it here......good deal for sure if it's still around


----------



## Lymric

all too far for me  darnit!!! not that my hubby would "allow" another tank...yet  hehehehe


----------



## spit.fire

50 Gallon Fish Tank EVERYTHING INCLUDED

Moving - Everything Must Go!


----------



## spit.fire

15 gallon aquarium w/ live plants, lighting/heater/filter, accessories

60$ looks like its 60 for everythign but not 100% sure


----------



## Sliver

BRAND NEW 55 gallon aquarium incl. lids and lights + extras

i think this might be a good deal...


----------



## gklaw

Sliver said:


> BRAND NEW 55 gallon aquarium incl. lids and lights + extras
> 
> i think this might be a good deal...


I think Petsmart may be cheaper


----------



## Sliver

90 Gallon Fish tank + bonus


----------



## Sliver

gklaw said:


> I think Petsmart may be cheaper


maybe. i stopped looking at petsmart when i realized all the prices on their website were american and i could expect to pay at least 25% more when i went to one here. ;-)


----------



## Sliver

free baby convict fish


----------



## Sliver

Kiki wood - aquarium


----------



## Sliver

Coralife Aqualite - Fishtank Light


----------



## jozzybdv

*discuss, worms and starter worms...*

Many Local Raised Discus, Angel & Plecos FREE DELIVERY AVAILABLE

just bought some frozen worms and brine shrimp from him.....


----------



## Sliver

Fish Tank Aquarium


----------



## Kuec

Nano Aquariums $15-$40.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Fish Tank Stand

Ad reads:
Free Fish Tank Stand (North Vancouver)
Date: 2011-05-18, 10:38AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 
Fish tank stand for pickup immediately. Measurements are:
49 inches wides, 19inches deep, 25inches high.

It would be great if it could be picked up today, May 18th but not critical.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Cube Aquarium
30 Gallon Aquarium / Fish Tank
Fish tank aquarium


----------



## Diztrbd1

*FREE...better reply quick:*
two Fish Tanks (newton)
Date: 2011-05-29, 5:33PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 
air pumps heaters filters lights valued in the hundreds all free still have two 30 gallon tanks one larger than the other took the fish back today to the fish store


----------



## Sliver

Salt Water Fish Tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

33 gallon aquarium -$30 complete setup w/stand


----------



## Diztrbd1

huge aquarium fresh water blowout


----------



## Sliver

FISH TANK


----------



## mikebike

Wow! that tank is LARGE


LARGE FISH TANK 55' L X 24' H X 12' WIDE

I think them ment inches " not feet '


----------



## spit.fire

theres a 150 gallon tank on craigslist somewhere for really cheap


----------



## Slopster

i think it's this one.. damn good deal considering it's OBO also..

[email protected]


----------



## Sliver

Aquarium with hood, 33 gallon stand, and gravel -free


----------



## Sliver

100 gallon tank - needs to go today $100


----------



## Sliver

Built-in fish tank-Large!


----------



## Sliver

90 gallon fish tank $50 obo


----------



## me_too_lazy

10 gal fish tank with accessories Can't beat a free 10 gal + accessories


----------



## spit.fire

UV Sterilizer for fishtank


----------



## Sliver

Acrylic Aquarium Tank + Accessories


----------



## jobber

Free fish tank
32 X 39 X 61.5 (cm)
Free Aquarium, fish tank, or terrarium


----------



## Slopster

***HUGE, CHEAP, FISH SALE DUE TO MOVING*** - $200 (Surrey)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-27, 8:14PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a list of the fish for sale! ALL for only $200.00!!! NEED THESE GONE ASAP

-4 large blood red parrots
-5 medium sized flowerhorns (growing fast and looking beautiful)
-2 plecos
-3 convict cichlids (2 large males and 1 smaller female)
-1 huge red oscar
-3 medium angelfish
-2 large silver dollars
-1 medium jack dempsey

GREAT deal as the 4 blood parrots alone would cost $200 if boughten at a pet store at this size!!!

Call Chris @ 778-245-4285

Moving july 1st and need these beauties gone! All very healthy and in great shape!


----------



## Luc

haha That guy is on BCA


----------



## pinhead

120 Gallon - $100

Stand, light, filter & heater


----------



## Lymric

Aquariums


----------



## Lymric

free SW setup!
35 gallon salt water environment - Vancouver Free Pets - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.


----------



## Diztrbd1

20 gallon tank free

this would probably make nice stand, from the sounds of the ad it may have had a tank on it previously:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/2475790476.html


----------



## Diztrbd1

Free Aquarium, fish tank, or terrarium


----------



## msjboy

*224 gallon - $100*

224 gal Aquarium
2'x3'x6'x5/8 thick glass aquarium c/w pump ( and what appears to be sump), light and metal stand. Pick up only. First $100 takes!


----------



## mikebike

*FREE GRANITE,MARBLE (surrey)*

On Craigslist Free section
============================

FREE GRANITE,MARBLE (surrey)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-07, 5:45PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You haul away come pick some up....free...free...free..all sizes, shapes, thicknesses,
from 5 in x5in 1 foot, granite, marble, use for walking stones, walls, gardens, fireplaces whatever you want
come pick some up today....call for details...I want it all gone...all colors of the rainbow

drop by today at 10531 144th street and get some before it's gone..

WILL BE ON PROPERTY ALL WEEK SO JUST DROP BY AND GRAB YOURS BEFORE ITS ALL GONE.


----------



## spit.fire

msjboy said:


> 224 gal Aquarium
> 2'x3'x6'x5/8 thick glass aquarium c/w pump ( and what appears to be sump), light and metal stand. Pick up only. First $100 takes!


no reply to emails, no phone number


----------



## Morph1946

*Selling a 58 gallon tank*

Seen on Craigs list today. Is this a good price for this size of tank, etc?

Fish Tank, Aquarium for sale

It might be to large for me, as I have little experience setting up a tank and so on. Actually I am looking for something a bit smaller, about 25 - 30 gal. Current;ly ahve a 10 gal tank with one fish in it. But its seems to have grown to large for the 10 gal. tank.

Any advice would be greatly appricated.

Seems like a great forum of like minded folks.


----------



## Momobobo

Hey,

thats actually a posting by a member on here. Give him a shout 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ifieds-27/fs-58-gallon-tank-stand-hood-17464/ Bigger is always better IMO


----------



## Sliver

fish tank stand 10$ !!!


----------



## Slopster

Morph1946 said:


> Seen on Craigs list today. Is this a good price for this size of tank, etc?
> 
> Fish Tank, Aquarium for sale
> 
> It might be to large for me, as I have little experience setting up a tank and so on. Actually I am looking for something a bit smaller, about 25 - 30 gal. Current;ly ahve a 10 gal tank with one fish in it. But its seems to have grown to large for the 10 gal. tank.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appricated.
> 
> Seems like a great forum of like minded folks.


with that footprint it's a 50G tank..


----------



## Diztrbd1

165 Gallon Glass Bowfront Aquarium and custom stand


----------



## Sliver

Aquarium

free aquarium and equipment.


----------



## Sliver

30 gallon fish tank

free tank


----------



## Sliver

Free fish tanks - Various sizes

more free tanks...


----------



## koodevil

115 gal Aquarium


----------



## Sliver

90g and 72g Aquariums - $30!


----------



## Sliver

salt water fish tank

70g bowfront


----------



## Sliver

35 gallon hexagon aquarium with stand


----------



## Elmo

Fish Tank Gravel
fish tank gravel ...
this stuff has been sterilized and I would also consider it reasonably clean

Edit
I would consider a trade ... amano shrimp for gravel and yes it is my posting on CL


----------



## Diztrbd1

don't know if it's a great deal , but it sure is one cool looking set-up:
75 gallon fish aaquaium


----------



## Sliver

Free 25 Gallon Aquarium


----------



## 240sx

aquaclear 500 aquarium power filter new


----------



## Diztrbd1

free 5' aquarium w/stand 
Big Aquarium on stand (not pretty)

free: Fish tank


----------



## airbaggedmazda

*cool footprint tank*

If anyone from heree buys this they have to do a tank journal

http://www.abbotsford.en.craigslist.ca/for/2503000264.html


----------



## Diztrbd1

Tropical Fish for Sale


----------



## Sliver

Give away Fish and Tank


----------



## fishgal

*75 gallon for sale*

75 gallon
holds water has top center brace
45$

75 gallon aquarium - fish tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

Pop up Pond - 45 Gallon water garden


----------



## Diztrbd1

don't know if this holds water, as it looks like it was used for reptiles, but great deal if it does:

ad reads:
large tank - $125 (lower mainland)
Date: 2011-08-01, 6:24PM PDT
Hey ppl i have a 4' 4' 2' tank with stand and lid. Too big for our house would like to get rid of it.
Asking 125
reply to [email protected]
or call 604-613-8618

I attached the pix to this post and here is the link to the ad:
large tank


----------



## Pamela

Free Beautiful Large Goldfish (Maple Ridge)

Spike is almost five years old and really gorgeous, but he is outgrowing his ten gallon tank and we are looking for a larger home for him - possibly in a pond. He is about six inches long, multi-coloured, and has a large, flowing fantail. He is one of those fish who comes up to the surface to see you when you approach the tank, and the last thing we want to do is flush him or give him to someone as food for their alligator (or whatever). If you think you can give easy to care for and lovely to look at Spike a home, please contact us.

Free Beautiful Large Goldfish


----------



## Sliver

free oscar

Tiger Oscar Cichlid for adoption(fish)


----------



## STANKYfish

*monster keepers*

FREE 7in BARACUDA

fresh water barracuda for aquarium


----------



## Sliver

free red devil


----------



## Diztrbd1

corner tank, shaped like a diamond $50
45 gallon fish tank


----------



## hi-revs

Nurtafin AquaPlus 
90% OFF Nutrafin Aqua Plus Tap Water Conditioner


----------



## hlee72ca

*Free 33 gallon tank saltwater setup*

FREE AQUARIUM (LOUGHEED MALL

FREE AQUARIUM[URL="http://http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/2545694601http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/2545694601.html[/URL]


----------



## OKreefer

*55 gal with stand...*

on canreef. sounds like a great deal. looks like its gotta go now. wish i was in that area! 55 gal 50 bucks with stand and koralias.


----------



## OKreefer

OKreefer said:


> on canreef. sounds like a great deal. looks like its gotta go now. wish i was in that area! 55 gal 50 bucks with stand and koralias.


**URGENT - MUST GO BY TOMORROW** - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board ha i forgot the link....


----------



## Diztrbd1

aquarium for sale


----------



## Sliver

4 Aquariums, 90 gal, 45 gal, & two 33 gal. 3 lights, including a 48" with Metal Halide and cooling fans, skimmers, ballasts, filters, pumps, marine salt, testing chemicals, etc. etc. etc.

Aquariums & Supplies - South Surrey / Whiterock - Vancouver Pet Accessories - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.


----------



## hlee72ca

*Free 26 gallon tank*

26 Gallon fish tank


----------



## Elle

*2 larger ID Sharks*

Can anybody re-home these guys to a decent tank?
2 FRESH WATER IRIDESCENT SHARKS TO NEW HOMES!!!! ASAP

I have two large iridescent sharks that badly need rehoming. One of them is about 9 inches long and the other is about 6 inches long. They are cramped in a 20 gallon aquarium so they need to be gone asap.
One asking-$20
Two asking-$30

Location: Port Moody


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

FREE NETTING

Netting could be used over a big pond.


----------



## Diztrbd1

2 red-eared turtles with tank for adoption


----------



## Diztrbd1

RIVER ROCK FREE

fish ,aquarium ,pump

**FS: aquarium driftwood and some plastic plants**

3 Goldfish- Large 4 inch


----------



## Diztrbd1

Rena XP3 Canister Filter

YOUNG LONG TOED SALAMANDER


----------



## hlee72ca

*Free 30 gallon set up Richmond*

30 gal fish tank


----------



## time4mercy

Not CL, but there are some nice tanks at buysell.com:

Aquariums & Fish Ads for Burnaby - BuySell Classifieds Burnaby


----------



## hlee72ca

*180 gallon marine set up*

180 Gallon Marine Fish tank with 8 Triopical fish needs a good home


----------



## snow

hlee72ca said:


> 180 Gallon Marine Fish tank with 8 Triopical fish needs a good home


omg that's a good deal. I wish I had enough time to go back into sw again...


----------



## Sliver

large fish tank-with stand


----------



## Sliver

Clown loach seeking company


----------



## misdem

free 70gal fish tank with some pumps and gravels


----------



## FlyingHigh

*http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/fuo/2570816976.html*

29 gal Aquarium Setup - no fish - $175 (Burnaby)

3 years old. Comes with aquarium, stand & canopy, an eheim filter. . . its very easy to operate and requires little maintenance and leaves the water very clear. Also includes the coralife 30" standard output dual t5 fixture. Black Tahitian moon sand substrate and ornaments.
Makes a great room divider.


----------



## Diztrbd1

FS: Eheim Ebo Jäger heaters 250w

freshwater fish


----------



## Sliver

Free Aquarium


----------



## rich16

Huge African Cichlid Set up

Ummm...someone want to buy this for me, and then tell my father-in-law that I'm kicking him out of the basement?


----------



## scherzo

Free Jewel Cichlids

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/2591537815.html


----------



## Diztrbd1

45gal Bowfront set-up:
45gallon curved fishtank for sale...$175 obo

56gal complete SW set-up :
Fish Tank...$200


----------



## RoadTestRuss

This is pretty nice looking.

Custom Aquarium and Stand


----------



## [email protected]

Is it still avalible for free?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Kevin are you asking about the one silver posted up there ? post #297? if so that isn't his....that is just an ad off craigslist & probably gone by now but you could email the person thru the CL ad just in case


----------



## Diztrbd1

FS: 120 gallon aquarium fish tank with everything!


----------



## RoadTestRuss

large fish tank


----------



## CisBackA

RoadTestRuss said:


> large fish tank


i hate posts like this, i live in like a 12x12 room, and im like so effing close to buying that - amazing deal.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I hate post like that cause I can make the room but my wallet is always empty when those great deals pop up lmao


----------



## CisBackA

haha id make the room too, but yeah same broke situation


----------



## Hi Im Mike

Aww man who ended up with that sweet deal?? I emailed him but no reply...


----------



## Diztrbd1

Saltwater aquarium

here's the ad, pix are on the CL ad:
*Saltwater aquarium - $300 (aldergrove)*
Date: 2011-09-29, 10:01AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]

Hi! I have a salt water set up, 38 or 40 gallon(not quite sure) bowfront aquarium, with stand, 120 gallon aquaclear back mount filter, upgraded lighting, one actininc and one full spectum bulb.(still could use a bit more and a proper hood) 75 gallon UV filter as well. It is currently running and has a few fish, mushroom corals in it, lots of live rock, some brittle stars(very small) and a few small hermit crabs; however, these wonderful creatures and lovely little setup could use a placement with somebody more knowlegeble and with more time on their hands. Please only serious offers, as i said i am buzy, but i would defininately be willing to negotiate for my fishies to find a good home! you must take all or none!! please dont e mail if you arent willing to take the whole set up!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

135 gal fish tank & stand PERFECT CONDITION<<<<$550


----------



## er201

90 GALLON FISH TANK

free tank it wont last long


----------



## onefishtwofish

free bala shark 8 inches

free freshwater bala shark


----------



## CisBackA

Aquarium related posters
FS: aquarium fish posters
130g - 100$
130g Aquarium Glass 24hx19dx72l


----------



## Sliver

free pirahanas


----------



## CisBackA

Sliver said:


> free pirahanas


id take if it wasnt in mission, not really worth the drive.


----------



## poiuy704

free 55 gal SW

Free- 55 gallon salt water aquarium


----------



## mikebike

That was posted at 11:10 AM I replied at 11:17 and did not hear back.
I'm guessing some one beat me to it<G>

Cheers


----------



## joker1535

Tried as well. No reply either


----------



## gklaw

Deal like that, by the time it get on the forum it will be gone. Usually a 5 minute window 

If we want to help forum members out, you pretty well have to claim it right the way and pass it on the another member.


----------



## Diztrbd1

agree with Gordon, I see a deal like that I email them right away to get the contact info for anyone that may be interested in it here. But still likely to be gone before replying by the time it gets posted here, unless you claim it for yourself as stated


----------



## Slopster

I replied at 11:12 and no one got back to me so maybe it was a hoax??


----------



## joker1535

Slopster said:


> I replied at 11:12 and no one got back to me so maybe it was a hoax??


That's what I tell myself as well. Feels less painful to lose out on a deal like that. Definitely because I am from walnut grove.


----------



## fishgal

i noticed on CL today there was a new ad selling a 55gallon sw setup evrything for 300$ in langley.

Im willing to bet it is the free one from yesterday.


----------



## mikebike

Yes that could very well be.


----------



## Slopster

going to find out.just sent an e-mail


----------



## Slopster

The guy actually got back to me and said it wasn't for Free and that a family friend gave it to him and now he has no time to get it up and running..

Seems odd..


----------



## joker1535

Hmmm. Why would he try to hide where he got the tank from. Even if he got it for free it would be his fullest right to sell it for $300. Not everyone is crazy enough to give a saltwater tank away for free. I would have tried to get 450 for it.


----------



## misdem

free 150 gal fish tank link.

looks like a 80 gallon to me though, but hey.... with a lil man power... its free? doubt its still available though.

edit: the "avail to 3am" screams fake to me tho.... so buyer beware.


----------



## Slopster

Someone put that up there, i just talked with the guy, it's not free, he does have some Gars for sale though, But the tank is NOT FREE....


----------



## oyf709

90 Gallon Reef Setup
$500 for all those that are listed is kind of crazy. Someone should pick it up.

90 Gallon Reef Setup.

Hardware:

90 Gallon tank (some scratches on front near bottom, where sand is)

48" Current USA Sunpod 2 x 150W HQI fixtures. Currently with Pheonix 14000K bulks (about 6 mos old). 
48

Reef Octopus BH 300F Hang-on-back Protein Skimmer
Reef Octopus BH 300F Dual Hang-on-Back Protein Skimmer with Filter System* - AquaCave

Couple Koralia powerheads (forgot which ones, but moves enough water around...)

Couple of heaters (fits in the skimmer)

Tank has glass tops, but it's DIY.

Livestock:

12" Snowflake Eel
4" Blue Hippo Tang
2 x 3" Canary Wrasse
4" some soft of wrasse
Red Bubble Tip Anemone
Abalone
Misc snails

Eel is hand fed and comes out to meet you
All other fish are eating NLS pellets from auto-feeder

Coral:
2 different types of frogspawn
Candy Cane Coral
Red Chalice Coral
Green plating Montipora
Pink branching Montipora
Brown encrusting Monitpora
Misc zoos & polyps
Misc ricordia & mushrooms

Some corals are getting pretty big and can easily be fragged.

Other stuff:
~60-70 lbs of live rock
~60 lbs of live sand (mix of fine and course)
Some Halimeda macro algae
Almost full bucket of Instant Ocean salt
Empty 75 gallon w/stand / 30 gallon w/stand / drilled 20 gallon
Will throw in these as extras for free.


----------



## arash53

OMG , I wish I has space for this setup


----------



## oyf709

lol anyone wanna split the cost? I don't want the tanks as I am picking up a 120g this weekend, but i am interest in the live rock and live stocks which the guy is not willing to part out with. 
I think ppl who got the spare cash can pretty much part out all those tanks and lights for close to the $500 cost already if not more.


----------



## Acipenser

Free 75 gallon tank
75 Gallon Aquarium Free


----------



## fishgal

all the free tanks on CL go within a few minutes of posting.


----------



## gklaw

fishgal said:


> all the free tanks on CL go within a few minutes of posting.


Some times seconds. Someone has to be watching that full time


----------



## mikebike

I have dual monitors
I have Craigslist open on one and BACQUARIA open on the other<G>
along with another 20 windows of the various groups I participate in.


----------



## RoadTestRuss

Free MONSTER!

arowana for free


----------



## er201

Accidentally posted the wrong link. Who ever kept editing it and adding free can go suck it. Not funny getting a call every 2 seconds Bout the tank.

125g truvu tank $300 newly rebuffed.


----------



## RoadTestRuss

*Big tank open to offers*

110 Gallon Aquarium Fish Tank With Stand


----------



## er201

RoadTestRuss said:


> 110 Gallon Aquarium Fish Tank With Stand


rimless 110 O_O is that even safe?


----------



## jlam86

^ should be. My 108 is pretty much rimless. The trim on the top is four deprecate pieces. You can slide them off at any time


----------



## RoadTestRuss

*Another mega-tank*

205Gal Aquarium never used


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What a great deal, although 205g is an unusual size. Probably gone though at that price.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Aquarium and stand-Free


----------



## Diztrbd1

Wow what a cool corner tank, times like this I wish I had a truck!


----------



## joker1535

If only I had 4 grand. http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/2732687665.html


----------



## reeferious

*300 gal*

just drool over it for 2, 3 weeks asking price's gonna tumble down then go snatch it up hope i beat you to it.


----------



## Jasonator

Fish Tank


----------



## Jessia

10g, 5g, stacker stand, heater, etc. $40 Abbotsford
Very tempted, but I just told myself I'm not allowed any more tanks until I get a house. Lol


----------



## Jasonator

75 Gallon fish tank


----------



## spit.fire

There's a Motorola ray for 80 on Craigslist, I'd post the link but I'm on my phone


----------



## Grete_J

spit.fire said:


> There's a *Motorola *ray for 80 on Craigslist, I'd post the link but I'm on my phone


Geesh, next thing you know there'll be a Nokia ray 

Autocorrect I'm assuming


----------



## spit.fire

Haha ya iPhones suck


----------



## Diztrbd1

Wish I had the cash for this...

Fish Tank - Aquarium 202 Gallon... Glass - $695 (Coquitlam... By the Ikea Store)
Date: 2011-12-15, 6:43PM PST
Reply to: [email protected]

Curved Glass Aquarium...
Gigantic... 202 Gallons.

This Tank is HUGE...
Hard-to-Find one so BIG.

1/2 Inch THICK...

71" Wide x 23.5" Front-to-Back
28 " Deep (Top-to-Bottom)



























(Stainless Steel Base/Stand is Available)

Please CALL...
To Book an Appointment to View. . .

Richard Mac
(604)657-7027


----------



## Slopster

don'T worry the price will probably drop again, I saw it when it was for 895, then 795
So i'm sure it will drop again:lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I think if you showed up with $500, the seller would be willing to deal. After months for sale and no bites, most big tank sellers just want it out of there. That's why I posted my 210g for a ridiculously low price when I was selling my big reef setup. Rather get it out ASAP than to have it sitting for a long time.


----------



## Diztrbd1

You guys are probably right, wouldn't surprise me if someone here ends up with it for cheap. Don't think I could sneak it into my apartment anyway lol


----------



## gklaw

Do a "Would you kindly consider ...." The offer is there for him to take or not - his choice  

Is this the same as IPU's Aqua Nova series. New may be $1,099 ? You should PM Grant to see if there is any boxing day pricing. $500 is a big chance to take. It may not leak now but 6 months down the road it leaks .... then what ?


----------



## Slopster

gklaw said:


> Do a "Would you kindly consider ...." The offer is there for him to take or not - his choice
> 
> Is this the same as IPU's Aqua Nova series. New may be $1,099 ? You should PM Grant to see if there is any boxing day pricing. $500 is a big chance to take. It may not leak now but 6 months down the road it leaks .... then what ?


January offer 300 cash bet it is yours.......


----------



## RoadTestRuss

*good deal*

80 Gal Salt Water Tank & Stand


----------



## neven

aquarium needed, large enough to fit a girl


----------



## cichlid

Lol thats rich! Made me laugh! Better not be a saltwater tank she might get crabs! Lol


----------



## RoadTestRuss

*Free SW fish*

Five small tropical salt water fish


----------



## RoadTestRuss

Free SW fish.

Five small tropical salt water fish


----------



## Diztrbd1

90 gal reef aquarium

*The actual ad:*
90 gal reef aquarium - $100 (mission)
Date: 2011-12-30, 10:53AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] 
i have a 90 gal saltwater reef tank with a 20 gal sump, i need to get rid of. comes with hundreds of dollars worth of equipment (1 - 150w hps, 1- 150w merc vapor) 1500 gal return pump, cyclone protein skimmer, heater, stand, lid, unit is plumbed together so the piping will have to be cut and then put back for use. you'll need a truck and another person to help lift as stuff is heavy. tank setup is 5' long and 24" deep.
come and get it. tank is currently ....empty will email pictures
chris


----------



## Diztrbd1

bowfront? 150 gallons asking 250 or best offer in surrey

FISH TANK

*The actual ad:*
FISH TANK - $1 (ANYWHERE)
Date: 2012-01-01, 11:12PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] 
GOT A FISH TANK FOR SALE
ONLY THE TANK
PERFECT CONDITION
LENGTH 48
WIDTH 24
HEIGHT 30

CALL ANYTIME
778 986 8217


----------



## zhasan

I think this is a screaming deal!!!! I wish I had enough space for it!!

238 Gallon Freshwater Aquarium


----------



## zhasan

Looks pretty decent to me!

110g tank,stand,sump,cal-reactor


----------



## Diztrbd1

in case you get the 150 or 110 set-ups , you may also be interested in this 6ft alum stepladder


----------



## Diztrbd1

oops double posted


----------



## Dietmar

Diztrbd1 said:


> in case you get the 150 or 110 set-ups , you may also be interested in this 6ft alum stepladder


lol Had me rolling on floor.
But it rings close to the truth.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

zhasan said:


> I think this is a screaming deal!!!! I wish I had enough space for it!!
> 
> 238 Gallon Freshwater Aquarium


It's almost worth getting killed by Irene to pick up this monster tank. Mmmmmmm:bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Dietmar said:


> lol Had me rolling on floor.
> But it rings close to the truth.


when I seen the pic of the 110 it made me think about my 33 which is not as tall as that set-up, but close. Knowing how I wish I sometimes had a ladder to work in it with , I feel safe in saying you will definitely need a ladder for those beasts lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It's almost worth getting killed by Irene to pick up this monster tank. Mmmmmmm:bigsmile:


When I was looking at that same ad ......I heard castrated and that huge tank in the back ground behind me....though I didn't hear the whole sentence, safe to say I won't be getting it either lmao


----------



## theinnkeeper

Beautiful 60 Gal Aquarium Complete w/fish

Really good buy


----------



## poiuy704

free 20 gallon
20 Gallon Aquarium Setup - FREE!


----------



## Diztrbd1

all free
FREE 10 GALLON FISH TANK
Top Fin Aquarium Filter - 10 gallon
Aquarium and necessities


----------



## liquid_krystale

30 gallon aquarium and filter/heat/light for $50


----------



## poiuy704

another feeebie!
FREE 20 Gallon Fish Tank


----------



## RoadTestRuss

A whole school of monsters for $100

monster aquarium fish for sale


----------



## Diztrbd1

Biocube - Nanocube Aquarium- $175


----------



## onefishtwofish

Fish Room Clean Up Sale Everything You Need For Your Aquarium
lots of odds and ends, tanks $1 per gallon................battery air pumps.....


----------



## Jasonator

Free smaller fish tank


----------



## poiuy704

50 Gal fist tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

I hate ads like that, free is nice but sucks for people to get there and find someone else done got it


----------



## poiuy704

wish I had room for this one, but I'm sure it would lead to a divorce!
240 gallon fish tank


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Very Cool,but shame only 12" wide.


----------



## Momobobo

Yeah...can't keep much fish that you would need a large tank like that for in the first place...would make a beautiful planted if a guru from this site got it


----------



## Diztrbd1

Fluval Osaka 260: 70 gal fish tank + matching stand + canister filter

FS: AQUARIUM DRIFTWOODS

30 Gal aquarium, API Rena FilStar XP3 filter + 2 big clown loach (OBO)

28G JBJ Nano FISH TANK


----------



## Pamela

Four Goldfish, Tank and ALL Accesories (North Vancouver)

****FREE**** MOVING and can't take with me... Four Goldfish, 20 Gal Tank with Stand, Filter, rocks .. everything MUST GO ASAP!! Moving in a few days and HAVE to get rid of them. Absolutely Free.... you have to pick up though..

call at 604-786-4990 or email here

Four Goldfish, Tank and ALL Accesories


----------



## Pamela

free fish (coquitlam near eagle ridge hospital)

hello i have some fish that i no longer can take care of because i am to busy with school and work.
1 common goldfish about 8 inches golden 
1common goldfish about 4 inches white
2 fancy goldfish both about 3 inches golden 
1 three spot gourami about 4 inches blue
1 Congo tetra about 4 inches colorful 
if this ad is up i still have the fish

free fish


----------



## sunshine_1965

5 L/XL Tin Foil Barbs $50.00

For any of you looking for some big tin foil barbs.


----------



## DAN O

Aquarium Shop for sale, anybody have 400,000 K kicking around?

Aquarium Business For Sale


----------



## poiuy704

curious as to which one, this has been on there for a few weeks


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol thats been on there for awhile now


----------



## Jasonator

DAN O said:


> Aquarium Shop for sale, anybody have 400,000 K kicking around?
> 
> Aquarium Business For Sale


Group buy anyone?


----------



## poiuy704

another freebie

Fish tank -big


----------



## dsouthworth

Came across this. for co2 and metel halide's. seems like a good buy.

Aquarium for sale


----------



## rich16

DAN O said:


> Aquarium Shop for sale, anybody have 400,000 K kicking around?
> 
> Aquarium Business For Sale


This one has been kicking around for a couple months at least. There can't be that many of these - anyone got any ideas which store/aquarium it is?
And anyone want to chip in? :bigsmile:


----------



## Jasonator

77 gal with a leak in corner... can be used for terrarium. FREE

terrarium or fish tank


----------



## sunshine_1965

rich16 said:


> This one has been kicking around for a couple months at least. There can't be that many of these - anyone got any ideas which store/aquarium it is?
> And anyone want to chip in? :bigsmile:


I sent them a message looking for info a few days ago but have not heard back from them yet. I have always wanted to run my own fish store. $400000 seems to be a bit high to buy a business unless it comes with the land as well. I would hate to lease a place.


----------



## gklaw

For an investment of $400,000,the store has to NET about $150,000 profit a year. Can't think of too many off my head or I think I will be all over it :lol:


----------



## Slopster

gklaw said:


> For an investment of $400,000,the store has to NET about $150,000 profit a year. Can't think of too many off my head or I think I will be all over it :lol:


I e-mailed this guy, asked to see pics and to set up a meeting, that was over a week ago, I don't think it's for real..Not that I'd waste 400,000 on that, I can find a better use for that amoint of money..


----------



## spit.fire

Pretty sure if you know what you're doing and have lines on products you could start a store and have everything he is including for 400 k for half that


----------



## neoh

I'm curious which store it is. I'm wondering if it's King Ed's, but.. I've seen that up for a month or so.


----------



## zhasan

Beautiful Aquarium 180 Gallons


----------



## 240sx

skirks tank, and it's sold  

That was a very good deal


----------



## zhasan

240sx said:


> skirks tank, and it's sold
> 
> That was a very good deal


Yes, It was.. I was thinking of scooping it myself... and by the time I made up my mind.. it was gone


----------



## zhasan

The dimensions on this one are awesome for a reef tank!!

Aquarium - custom built


----------



## Diztrbd1

that tank look familiar, cool dimensions for any tank lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

120 gallon aquarium fish tank/stand for amphibians, reptiles, snakes - $125

Marineland LED Aquarium Light & Hood 20"x10"- $40

Large fish tank


----------



## Jasonator

aquariums, heat lamps/pads - reptile stuff


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

135 gal fish tank & stand PERFECT CONDITION<<<<


----------



## arash53

I just wonder who could sell 400K business on craigslist !

Profitable Retail / Wholsale Aquarium Related Products.
$400,000 plus Inventory.

Business For Sale


----------



## rich16

They've reduced the price to $200K

Excellent Business for Sale



arash53 said:


> I just wonder who could sell 400K business on craigslist !
> 
> Profitable Retail / Wholsale Aquarium Related Products.
> $400,000 plus Inventory.
> 
> Business For Sale


----------



## DBM

Anyone know what business is for sale? 200 grand seems like quite a bit for goodwill.


----------



## poiuy704

anyone up for a road trip?

Clean Used 3, 75-Gallon Fish Tank stack and stand and others | Winlock | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 5892002


----------



## theinnkeeper

10 Gal Aquarium Kit and then some

This 10 Gallon Aquarium Kit is the perfect choice for novice or moderately advanced fish hobbyists.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Saltwater Fish Tank & all supplies


----------



## gklaw

theinnkeeper said:


> 10 Gal Aquarium Kit and then some
> 
> This 10 Gallon Aquarium Kit is the perfect choice for novice or moderately advanced fish hobbyists.


A joke right ? !


----------



## arash53

LOL definitely JOKE


----------



## theinnkeeper

I wonder in what universe it would sell for that price.


----------



## Sliver

Free fish pacu


----------



## hondas3000

Some body please pick up this before I can't control myself and go bought it . 300G rubbermaid pond.
300 Gallon Rubbermaid Koi Tank


----------



## Thekid

CO2 beverage tank

100$ for what looks like a 2012 co2 tank


----------



## Sliver

New - 1" clear braided tubing / hose


----------



## poiuy704

free 70 gallon
Aquarium (70 Gallon) + Stand


----------



## onyx

*155gal Bow front*

Fish tank 155gal Bowfront and Plextor Stand


----------



## onyx

Fish tank 155gal Bowfront and Plextor Stand


----------



## theinnkeeper

onyx said:


> Fish tank 155gal Bowfront and Plextor Stand


Doesn't look like 155gallons...


----------



## ilam

theinnkeeper said:


> Doesn't look like 155gallons...


it's 6 feet long.. so it probably is 155 gallons lol


----------



## Nes1983

im going to be going to vancouver in may how much did you want for this? It would be great for my Angels.


----------



## Nes1983

please email me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nes , I believe this is just a link to a craigslist ad, you will have to email them thru : [email protected] which is on the craigslist ad itself


----------



## Nes1983

oh thats great thank you


----------



## onyx

PM sent to you Nes


----------



## Elle

Rescued Guppies Need Good Home


----------



## onyx

not sure if you received my pm I sent


----------



## alcon1984

Just saw this on craigslist.

FREE FISH - PACU

FREE FISH


----------



## Sliver

alcon1984 said:


> Just saw this on craigslist.
> 
> FREE FISH - PACU
> 
> FREE FISH


he's been on there for over a week now. there must be someone here who can take him at least temporarily...


----------



## Sliver

120g for $50

Aquarium


----------



## Sliver

Shovel Nose Catfish


----------



## Elle

60-70g acrylic tank and arowana for $150

aquarium


----------



## Sliver

Hedge hog

i might buy it just to get the bowels.... ;-)


----------



## rich16

Free 72 gallon tank

In North Vancouver, needs to be resealed. Tank only 48x18x20


----------



## dinherz

asian arawana

Asian Arowanas & Red Tail Cat


----------



## Sliver

Aquarium supplies

i think this might be a wicked deal....


----------



## misdem

Hagen / Fluval Osaka 260 - 70 gallon show aquarium / fish tank set - $400 

Would make a very nice show tank!


----------



## Sliver

**2.5 Gal Fish Tank with ALL Accessories FOR SALE!!!

reality called....... it said it misses you.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

<shakes head>some people eh? put 250 into it ??lmao alrighty then ....... I am half tempted to offer them $30 for it lol


----------



## poiuy704

a good deal on some cichlids

Big African Cichlids for sale


----------



## Sliver

Lots of Fish Supplies


----------



## Claudia

Sliver said:


> Lots of Fish Supplies


That doesnt work but this one should  Lots of Fish Supplies


----------



## Diztrbd1

very cool tanks:
190 gallon fish tank aquarium
60 gallon corner fish tank

other deals:
Large FW monster fish, fish tanks, terrariums *updated*
Denisonii red line torpedo barbs
large 72 gallon aquarium

real good deal here:
3 fully functional fishtanks
One large 120 gallon aquarium
Two small 30 gallon fishtanks
Filters for each tank and basic necessitys are included
All you need is fish !

Asking 200

Call (778) 968-7350


----------



## nemo85

The 60 gallon corner fish tank is Sold already.



Diztrbd1 said:


> very cool tanks:
> 190 gallon fish tank aquarium
> 60 gallon corner fish tank
> 
> other deals:
> Large FW monster fish, fish tanks, terrariums *updated*
> Denisonii red line torpedo barbs
> large 72 gallon aquarium
> 
> real good deal here:
> 3 fully functional fishtanks
> One large 120 gallon aquarium
> Two small 30 gallon fishtanks
> Filters for each tank and basic necessitys are included
> All you need is fish !
> 
> Asking 200
> 
> Call (778) 968-7350


----------



## Diztrbd1

figured it might be, was a great price. I'll close it......lol i wish


----------



## Tiwaz

fish tank- beautiful tank, must sale move back HK

Seems like a good deal


----------



## Diztrbd1

could be....would have been nice if they'd have listed what size it is. Hard to tell from the pix..it looks to be 120 perhaps


----------



## Claudia

Cant see the pic


----------



## Diztrbd1

Can ya see 'em now? lol  I emailed them to find out the dimensions or size.


----------



## Claudia

Yes i can  Thanks John


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol your very welcome Claudia

►►►Aquarium For Sale - Rena Canister Filters XP 1 & XP 2
54Gallon fish tank
ASAP need to rehome larger FW monster fish. FS aquariums and terraiums
All Glass Aquarium - Corner aquarium 42g
92 gallon corner aquarium


----------



## Claudia

135 Gallon 6ft Aquarium with stand


----------



## Claudia

this is such a beautiful tank
92 gal corner salt water aquarium


----------



## EvanSong

FREE 220 Gallon 6ft REEF READY / SALTWATER / MARINE FISH TANK & SUMP (Chilliwack / Fraser Valley)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FREE 220 Gallon 6ft REEF READY / SALTWATER / MARINE FISH TANK & SUMP


----------



## Diztrbd1

probably a little late on that now, there was a thread posted about it earlier http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sale...-saltwater-marine-fish-tank-craigslist-27643/ not too mention all the replies it has gotten thru CL in the last 4 hours.... someones gonna get a helluva deal though


----------



## Diztrbd1

Large Fish Aquarium
Aquariums & Starter Kits
Digital LCD Fish Aquarium Water Thermometer
29 gallon saltwater fish tank
tonight only. 45g wide aquarium full set up, canister filter and stand
Selling 55gallon fishtank


----------



## Ginu

Claudia said:


> this is such a beautiful tank
> 92 gal corner salt water aquarium


That is a beautiful tank... I'd so buy it if I didn't have a salty already


----------



## Claudia

Ginu said:


> That is a beautiful tank... I'd so buy it if I didn't have a salty already


u dont need to make it salty  besides another salty..... why not lol


----------



## Ginu

Claudia said:


> u dont need to make it salty  besides another salty..... why not lol


My wife was just showing me the increase in electricity consumption just last night haha
7pumps+skimmer+150W MHI+chiller = (15-20$) in electricity consumption  That's almost another half what we were paying before 
The last thing I need is a third tank running, although I would not mind switching my 34gallon for something bigger


----------



## Claudia

Ginu said:


> My wife was just showing me the increase in electricity consumption just last night haha
> 7pumps+skimmer+150W MHI+chiller = (15-20$) in electricity consumption  That's almost another half what we were paying before
> The last thing I need is a third tank running, although I would not mind switching my 34gallon for something bigger


i know how it is


----------



## Claudia

One Left - CORALIFE 48" T5 Aquarium Light


----------



## Claudia

This is interesting lol NEW Freshwater Fish vs Saltwater Fish Chess Set


----------



## dsouthworth

900 gallon tank for $900.

900 gallon fish tank

Free Oscar
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/for/2965964596.html


----------



## Claudia

Aquarium stand for free


----------



## poiuy704

50+ tanks for sale
If I wasn't in $h1t for bringing home the 220 gallon the other night I'd be checking this out

50+ aquariums for sale, full set ups, whatever you need!!


----------



## Tiwaz

If you're really in the $H1T for the big tank , I'll save your marriage and take it off your hands for ya.


poiuy704 said:


> 50+ tanks for sale
> If I wasn't in $h1t for bringing home the 220 gallon the other night I'd be checking this out
> 
> 50+ aquariums for sale, full set ups, whatever you need!!


----------



## Claudia

Rena XP2 (Filstar) aquarium filter


----------



## poiuy704

free 90 gallon 
90gallon fish tank


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

the 900 gallon was a kid that called me back and told me it was as big as a tv.
and the "lots of stuff for sale, 40 years in the industry" the guy is a former member that is now banned "rbizzle.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol I didn't think it was actually 900 gallons, I replied but got nothing back

and thanks for the heads up on Brizzle, lmao @ 40 years in the industry! glad I didn't reply to that one. Made arrangements to sell me a fire eel and sold it right out from under me when I busted my ass to come home from whistler to get it.


----------



## Tiwaz

Corner Tank and Stand 55 Gallons

55 Gal corner tank/stand $222


----------



## floater

3 Sets of Double Stacker Aquariums

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/for/2981714798.html


----------



## oyf709

well ar u te seller? cuz u just poste yor own link,i can see someone screw around and delet your post


----------



## Sliver

floater said:


> 3 Sets of Double Stacker Aquariums
> 
> https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2981577867/m3fk4


not only is it a REALLY bad idea to post a link that gives access to manage your craigslist ad but it's not too cool to link your own ad here in the first place. if it's a good deal someone will post it here. it's kinda sad that your one and only post is a link to your ad.


----------



## Sliver

Fish Tank 120 gallon

like that. good deal, gets posted.


----------



## Diztrbd1

dammit Bruce! That is a good deal and I don't have room to get it myself lol


----------



## zitab

does anyone know how much something like that (w/ water and gravel) would weigh. I'm afraid the structure in my building won't hold it.
But I'm thinking it probably sold by now...


----------



## Jasonator

zitab said:


> does anyone know how much something like that (w/ water and gravel) would weigh. I'm afraid the structure in my building won't hold it.
> But I'm thinking it probably sold by now...


water weighs about 8 1/2 pounds per gallon... the rest can be googled


----------



## Jasonator

33 gal fish tank and stand for sale


----------



## Jasonator

20 gallon aquarium


----------



## misdem

180 gallon for $300


----------



## mv7

46G Aquarium


----------



## Claudia

10 gallon fish tank


----------



## bugaboo433

*Baby Cichlids - Ad on Craigslist*

Baby Cichlids..... MUST GO!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-05-02, 3:18PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baby Cichlids..... MUST GO!!!!

25 gallon tall tank 
Aqua clear 20 filter
Air pump
Gravel & Lighting

75 or more fish 
Fish are 1/2 - 1 1/2 inches long 
Blue Cobalts, Philibornii, Red empress Yellow Labs, Convicts

Asking 125.00 for all of it
Will sell fish seperate make an offer

fish seperate make an offer

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/2992696390.html


----------



## Diztrbd1

Bug, moved you post to this thread and deleted the other thread, as this is the appropriate location for deals spotted on craigslist. 
Also added a direct link for the ad so Claudia can find it


----------



## Claudia

I found it last nite, i already got a reply and replied back too


----------



## momof3

This one is for a free 50gal tank in lynn valley

No leaks, some supply, pumps, gravel, need a wash, to big for us 
20'' high 12'' wide 48" long (you can have a stand as well)
Can be used a terrarium or plant pot if you wish

Call 604-904-0357 to arrange pickup

Fish Tank 50 Gal ** FREE


----------



## Adamo

already gone


----------



## sunshine_1965

Pygmy corydoras catfish fry

If anyone is looking for pygmy cories.


----------



## rich16

Free Decorative Rock

Free Decorative Slate Rocks in Brookswood area of Langley


----------



## Sliver

Estate sale - 50 gallon aquarium


----------



## Sliver

Aquatic System-36 Breeding Tanks

if only i had the space....


----------



## Diztrbd1

no kidding , that would be pretty sweet


----------



## Diztrbd1

Sliver said:


> Estate sale - 50 gallon aquarium


if you reply to this one make sure to call and not email them...I emailed them at 11:30 at night as I figured it was a bit late to call...crappy reply the next day telling me not to email them! Use the number listed. Didn't even bother to answer one simple question. I didn't bother with it at that point.

here's a nice 30g rimless for free: free 30 gallon aquarium
I emailed them and still available here's their info: 604 585 4010 name is Wayne. Hurry before it's gone


----------



## Diztrbd1

another freebie still available, it's a 10g: Fish Tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

4 Aquariums
MARINELAND ECYLPSE SYSTEM 3 FISH TANK
MARINELAND ECLYPSE SYSTEM FISH TANK AQUARIUM 12 gallon
hystrix stingray
50 Gallon Aquarium With Cabinet Stand


----------



## Sliver

Free aquarium fishes Today only


----------



## 24/7

Nice 46Gal Bow front tank in excellent Shape

Matching stand, glass top, and light

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/3027479340.html


----------



## STANKYfish

Surprized no one seen this.......Free needle nose gar

needle nose gar


----------



## mv7

[Pic] Fish tank w/ filter & lighting for sale


----------



## dsouthworth

110 gallon tank with lights for only $50. 


Aquarium 110 Gallon Fish Tank


----------



## Tiwaz

210g With stand & canopy $495

210 Gallon Saltwater Tank with Stand


----------



## MEDHBSI

*FS:380g acrylic tank for $600 in richmond*

Saw this on craigslist suuuuuuuuch a good price

huge 380 gallon aquarium


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But its 5' tall. OMG, not just wet armpits. Your underwear will be wet every time you have to reach in to aquascape something on the bottom. You'd need someone to hang onto your ankles or risk falling all the way in.


----------



## spit.fire

Thought it was funny

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/for/3056534743.html


----------



## hondas3000

spit.fire said:


> Thought it was funny
> 
> HUGE FISHTANK


Lol 1000+gallon but minus 850 gallon.


----------



## Scherb

hondas3000 said:


> Lol 1000+gallon but minus 850 gallon.


Lol, wow if that is over a 1000 gallons i need to re size my tanks, what i thought was a 55g must be at least a 200g or so. Cheers


----------



## Claudia

Free 55 Gallon Plastic Food Grade Barrel


----------



## koodevil

25 Gallon Aquarium, chemicals and supplies *FREE*
fee 25 gallon tank


----------



## blurry

Aquarium accessories - selling cheap to clear


----------



## Sliver

GIANT plecostomus fish !! - Vancouver Pets For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.

;-)


----------



## misdem

200 gal aquarium complete with canopy - $350 (Fraser valley)


----------



## mv7

Aquarium 72 G Bowfront


----------



## Elle

Free Betta Fish

These people are using betta fish as centrepieces for their wedding, and need to rehome 10-15 of them after their wedding (July 8th). Can anybody step up and adopt some of these guys????? Please???? They come with bowls, food and water conditioner.

At least they included reasonable care instructions. . I'd take them but I don't have enough tanks to keep them all separated and not enough time to care for 15 bettas!!!

If enough people want them, I can probably have them dropped off at my place for people to pick up.

*UPDATE: *The people got back to me and they've been offered homes already. They'll contact me if it falls through.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Elle said:


> Free Betta Fish
> 
> These people are using betta fish as centrepieces for their wedding, and need to rehome 10-15 of them after their wedding (July 8th). Can anybody step up and adopt some of these guys????? Please???? They come with bowls, food and water conditioner.
> 
> At least they included reasonable care instructions. . I'd take them but I don't have enough tanks to keep them all separated and not enough time to care for 15 bettas!!!
> 
> If enough people want them, I can probably have them dropped off at my place for people to pick up.


Count me in if you rescue them.


----------



## sakurachan1

I can prolli take one.


----------



## DR1V3N

I can house 1 or 2 Elle.


----------



## Elle

OK, the people got back to me and they've been offered homes already. They'll contact me if it falls through.

Back to the regularly scheduled CL postings!


----------



## Pamela

Free Turtles! redear sliders

Free Turtles! redear sliders (Coquitlam)

4 months old, Red ear sliders.. can no longer hold on to them because i am moving away. great pets & fast and playful turtles! please email or call for further questions! 604 3543573 about 1.5 -2 inches now.. there are 2of them as they come in buddies!


----------



## sarcastickitten

*Free tanks in front yard*

was posted on craigslist today address is 644 girard ave in coquitlam... he said that there is a 32 gal and a 30 gal, incomplete under gravel filtration system and gravel... he said that he is just leaving it curb side... not sure if it is still there now... sorry I would have posted this sooner but my son killed my phone batteries playing 'angry birds' :lol:


----------



## sarcastickitten

*free tank*

FREE FISH TANK

it's approx a 20 gal, has everything... including a sucker fish he wants to get rid of and possibly 2 snails
email through craigslist to arrange pick up.
in downtown Van


----------



## spit.fire

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/3094032715.html

5x2x2 tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

33GALLON AQUARIUM WITH STAND TONS OF EQUIPMENT/ACCESSORIES


----------



## blurry

Free nice aquarium with fish n all


----------



## Sliver

free Aquarium stuff. Fresh and saltwater


----------



## Sliver

38 gallon fish tank and pump


----------



## sarcastickitten

10 gallon aquarium

10 gal tank with hood for free in surrey!!


----------



## Claudia

Free Large Aquarium Stand


----------



## MEDHBSI

FX5 for sale BNIB 200 dollars

Fluval aquarium fish tank filter 1500L


----------



## onefishtwofish

fish tank


----------



## mv7

Salt water tank 72gal bow front


----------



## Claudia

Just a 25g But free Large Fish Tank


----------



## macframalama

[email protected] large


----------



## Claudia

macframalama said:


> [email protected] large


I know lol


----------



## Claudia

Free Fish bowl, beta food and water hardner


----------



## poiuy704

free 100 gallon tank,

FREE 100+ GALLON AQUARIUM

I have been told I'm not allowed to have it


----------



## Claudia

fish tank


----------



## onefishtwofish

oooooooooo.................glass free on c/l........monster tank in the making.......? what do you guys think?

Glass


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

onefishtwofish said:


> oooooooooo.................glass free on c/l........monster tank in the making.......? what do you guys think?
> 
> Glass


It's tempered so NO cutting, unless you want a million shards all over yourself.


----------



## Fishman21

this looks good. never seen a bowfront that big

380 gallon fish tank w/stand


----------



## Claudia

Free Fish Tank


----------



## Claudia

Free Aquarium 60" X 20" X 14" H 60 gal


----------



## macframalama

ohh that is a nice one
5 footer and a 20 inch bottom


----------



## amphilophuschris

when can i pick it up


----------



## Alkatraz

75 gallon aquarium with 30 gallon sump
Seller says,


> Still availible, tank is 48x18x21


----------



## Kyee

Free furniture... and 80 gallon tank!

Anyone out in Langley?


----------



## poiuy704

free saltwater fish
salt water fish, live rock, & crabs Free


----------



## Claudia

Free Aquarium/Terrarium


----------



## Claudia

Free t5 saltwater tank 4ft light system


----------



## roshan

email this posting to a friend vancouver, BC craigslist > delta/surrey/langley > for sale / wanted > general for sale - by owner

Fish Tank - $40 (south surrey/white rock)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-07-31, 11:00AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20 gallon fish tank with a very big chilid and 4 big tetras for free,everything for $40.00 must go asap thanks

• Location: south surrey/white rock


----------



## Alkatraz

34 Gallon Fish Tank with Stand
Fluval studio 600 tank, stand and filter for $100


----------



## onefishtwofish

serious mts 36 unit breeding system.

Fish Tanks-36 Breeding Tanks


----------



## macframalama

that is sooo awesome


onefishtwofish said:


> serious mts 36 unit breeding system.
> 
> Fish Tanks-36 Breeding Tanks


----------



## poiuy704

16' seamless aquarium


----------



## djamm

poiuy704 said:


> 16' seamless aquarium


Nice looking custom tank. I just would not have any room left in my house...a little outside my price range......good thing!


----------



## onefishtwofish

........oooolala


----------



## Claudia

free fish tank


----------



## Alkatraz

Aquarium, very beautiful Salt water


----------



## Alkatraz

15 Gallon, TEK T5HO, 70W Metal Halide


----------



## MEDHBSI

That's 20 for the tank alone then he wants 100 for the light. Not such a great deal


----------



## STANKYfish

Pond for someone 
Build you own pond


----------



## onefishtwofish

hahahah...nice find brenda......too bad its wayyyy out in richmond............lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

these would be nice on a stand if anyone os putting one together could be mounted sideways i assume
FREE pine cabinet doors - solid wood


----------



## onefishtwofish

omg..if i didnt have 7' ceiling i would be all over this.......mts sufferers dream stand

built in cabinets


----------



## brezilian

EXOTIC killer fish , fish tank

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-08-21, 10:13AM PDT
Reply to this post 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Have many killers for sale: super rare exotic fish
if you want them you'll be paying almost double in stores . All fish are completely healthy and well fed.
Fed frozen blood worm, live worms and feeders regularly. Very exciting to watch them eat!

Red tail barracuda 7" - $80
Vampire tetra 5" - $80
Red belly piranha 4" - $20
Pike cichlid 4" - $30
Peacock bass 4" -$40
Red hook pacu 4" - $30
Black barred myleus 4" - $40

*all sizes are approximate 

Also have huge 240 g tank for sale $900

MSG if interested


----------



## EvanSong

What are the tank's dimensions?


----------



## STANKYfish

FREE AROWANA
arowana to a good home no rehoming fee


----------



## macframalama

thats a good one for sure


----------



## Diztrbd1

Fish Tank 135 Gallon Aquarium plus fish


----------



## macframalama

jesus thank god it is in van , i have no more space lol, i would like to see that fire eels though


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol pretty crappy pix, can't see much of anything... I would love to get it myself , but no room either, plus that 21" fire eel would probably eat my 7-8" one lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

brand new 29g with filter etc. $99

Brand New Fish Tank 29 gallon NEVER BEEN USED


----------



## onefishtwofish

150 gallon Acrylic fish tank

kind of unique looks like water damage at base but tank might be cool


----------



## onefishtwofish

Saltwater tank & stand

$40 in mapleridge.


----------



## onefishtwofish

46 Gallon Bow Front Aquarium

$50


----------



## spit.fire

120g tank on Abby Craigslist for 100$

Pita for me to post a link on my phone, sorry


----------



## er201

spit.fire said:


> 120g tank on Abby Craigslist for 100$
> 
> Pita for me to post a link on my phone, sorry


Large Fish tank for sale

Here you go, its a 20y/o tank so it will probably need resealing.


----------



## Claudia

Free small fish tank and bowl


----------



## Claudia

FREE Aquarium Snails! Any Size


----------



## jaymz

20 Gallon Fish Tank with Fish


----------



## Claudia

Free Aquarium


----------



## Claudia

This is what we all need lol

Fish Tanks-36 Breeding Tanks


----------



## poiuy704

Claudia said:


> This is what we all need lol
> 
> Fish Tanks-36 Breeding Tanks


wow! and my daughter just moved out leaving a big empty room downstairs,tempting


----------



## poiuy704

free tank
20 Gallon Aquarium Tank


----------



## Claudia

Free 2 Old Aquariums


----------



## Diztrbd1

free tanks, here is the ad:
One small (14" wide 8" deep 10" high) and one larger (24" wide 12" deep 13" high) aquarium with stands for free. Use for fish or as a terrarium.
Small aquarium can be placed on top of small stand with a piece of plywood. Light fixture for larger aquarium needs fixing or replace.
Call 604-761-9307

pix are on the ad: 2 aquariums and stands


----------



## Claudia

Free FLOWER HORN FISH


----------



## poiuy704

free 55 gallon
I'm not allowed to get it so hopefully some one here can
Free 55Gal Fishtank


----------



## aquafunlover

poiuy704 said:


> free 55 gallon
> I'm not allowed to get it so hopefully some one here can
> Free 55Gal Fishtank


I called this fellow. He asked me to flag it. Someone posted it as a joke. He didn't seem to happy about it. Better not call for this one guys.

C


----------



## rich16

GIANT FISH TANK

Any one want an 8'x5'x5' tank? Free....


----------



## Diztrbd1

oh .....what i could do with that


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What an awesome koi pond that would make!!!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

^ thatd be a great fowlr


----------



## jkhcjris

My new pool!!


----------



## dsouthworth

Whoa......


----------



## Claudia

oh wow, thats a nice tank


----------



## macframalama

ummm awesome. thats all i have to say about that


----------



## Sliver

free sand...
Playsand


----------



## poiuy704

free 110 gallon
110 Gallon Aquarium


----------



## sunshine_1965

poiuy704 said:


> free 110 gallon
> 110 Gallon Aquarium


That would be great if you have the manpower to move it and a vehicle to accommodate the move. Finding a place for it at home would be the easiest part of it.


----------



## Claudia

4 complete aquarium sets with flora + fauna and loads of accessories.


----------



## Claudia

The tv stand would make a nice aquarium stand and is free 
They Say That One Man's Junk Is Another Man's Treasure!!


----------



## MrJackyTang

Really Good Price with that quality tank !


Pamela said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1706075462.html
> 
> 55 Gal. Aquarium w/ custom stand (gas town)
> 
> Dont have any of the equipment or accessories......therefor I'm willing to sell for much less than its worth.
> 
> In excellent condition and the perfect addition to any home
> 
> $100 for tank and stand
> MUST PICK UP
> 
> **ad has picks**


----------



## Reckon

dang missed it! I would've been quite interested


----------



## Alkatraz

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/3309925027.html
Drilled and rimless (but not ADA rimless)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alkatraz

80g with filter and lights and stand for $160

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/fod/3312592827.html

http://buysellbartervancouver.blogspot.ca/2012/09/80-gallon-aquarium.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aquafunlover

Alkatraz said:


> 80g with filter and lights and stand for $160
> 
> Gorgeous 80 Gallon Aquarium - PRICED TO MOVE!!!
> 
> Buy, Sell & Barter Vancouver: 80 Gallon Aquarium
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That on is mine 

Pictures don't do it justice. I think I have the price right  Hoping it moves fast.

Colin


----------



## Sliver

free pales (5 gallon and 20 gallon)


----------



## Jasonator

Now, THAT'S a lot o'buckets..... That guy has a problem


----------



## Jasonator

Free Fish Tank!


----------



## ThePhoenix

Jasonator said:


> Free Fish Tank!


That setup would have cost something close to $400 when it was new! A smokin deal for anyone who wants to drive out to Abby


----------



## ddcool

I think it's mine  Picking up after work.


----------



## Alkatraz

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/3316091478.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Diztrbd1

Complete discus aquarium setup w. 4 blue turquoise discus fishes.

175 Gal Bowfront Aquarium, Stand, Canopy, Protein Skimmer, Test kits


----------



## er201

Heres a neat one

Large Aquarium

5'x1'x1.5'


----------



## macframalama

soooooooo skinny though


er201 said:


> Heres a neat one
> 
> Large Aquarium
> 
> 5'x1'x1.5'


----------



## er201

macframalama said:


> soooooooo skinny though


Ye thought that too, would have been nice though.


----------



## Foxtail

Wall hanger... 

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## Diztrbd1

for $30 it'd be a awesome upgrade for my 33 :bigsmile:....already visioned a densely planted tank with some nice DW..... some few decent sized schools of various tetras, some small plecos and oto's, Rams, redline torpedo barbs ect.... lol Just dump the canopy and redo the stand and good to go..... on a waiting list at the moment ,so probably not gonna happen anyway lol


----------



## dsouthworth

no picture but good price

120 gallon fish tank and stand


----------



## sunshine_1965

Rare Cichlids for adoption

Are these as rare as this guy says they are.


----------



## macframalama

i dunno but what i do know is those hump heads are FUGLY lol


----------



## Lex100

He took a picture of the fish in his hand out of the water... :banghead:


----------



## Immus21

Can someone please rescue this Oscar? Looks like it's in quite a small tank 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/bar/3328512092.html


----------



## sunshine_1965

Cichlids/ Red Tail Shark


----------



## er201

Free 72G Bowfront Aquarium with damaged cross brace

Free 72gbowfront


----------



## sunshine_1965

er201 said:


> Free 72G Bowfront Aquarium with damaged cross brace
> 
> Free 72gbowfront


Some one here should be able to fix and use this tank.


----------



## er201

sunshine_1965 said:


> Some one here should be able to fix and use this tank.


I could, but no way to pick it up heh. Good score though if someone from here picks it up.


----------



## grizadams_7mm

I already heard back from the guy, its already gone


----------



## Immus21

grizadams_7mm said:


> I already heard back from the guy, its already gone


Dang. Was gonna email him too.


----------



## er201

Freshwater Fish - Monster Size!

Blue texas and peacock bass


----------



## hondas3000

This is very handy. j/k
300 Amazing Freshwater Fish Recipes


----------



## MEDHBSI

That poor Oscar!
Aquarium


----------



## Diztrbd1

thats either one big oscar or one small 80gal tank


----------



## macframalama

a big ole 2 foot oscar lol


----------



## spit.fire

Didn't know 80's came in a 3' lol


----------



## sunshine_1965

spit.fire said:


> Didn't know 80's came in a 3' lol


It must be real deep if its 3'.


----------



## STANKYfish

Red snakeheads and such

Snakeheads , albino irridescent shark and spotted gar


----------



## sunshine_1965

STANKYfish said:


> Red snakeheads and such
> 
> Snakeheads , albino irridescent shark and spotted gar


Definitely not to my interest. The snakeheads are very aggressive and will grow up to 36" in the right environment. I had 1 several years ago and it grew to just under 24" before he jumped out of the tank while I was at work. They are supposed to be able to live out of water for a little while but he did not survive going back into the water. It was real cute at 3" but got ugly as it grew. Hope he does not just dump into a local lake.


----------



## STANKYfish

sunshine_1965 said:


> Definitely not to my interest. The snakeheads are very aggressive and will grow up to 36" in the right environment. I had 1 several years ago and it grew to just under 24" before he jumped out of the tank while I was at work. They are supposed to be able to live out of water for a little while but he did not survive going back into the water. It was real cute at 3" but got ugly as it grew. Hope he does not just dump into a local lake.


Not my cup of tea either, but there are crazy fish people here :lol:


----------



## Jasonator

FREE! Freshwater Paco

Yes, a Paco....

This one's a beast!!


----------



## sunshine_1965

Jasonator said:


> FREE! Freshwater Paco
> 
> Yes, a Paco....
> 
> This one's a beast!!


This would be good for you Phoenix.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol sounds like food to me....paco=pacu+taco? lol Anthony's probably went and got it already 

and for the record thats a little one...this is a beast lol:


----------



## Jasonator

vancouver, BC free stuff classifieds - craigslist

This one didn't work....


----------



## Jasonator

103 GALLON AQUARIUM ....NEEDS SILICONE IN ONE CORNER OR USE FOR REPTILE, 19in x 19in x 72in.

http://images.craigslist.org/3m93F33N15E35F25R2caf451b7f1bd09a11a3.jpg


----------



## blurry

^ 103 GALLON AQUARIUM


----------



## ThePhoenix

sunshine_1965 said:


> This would be good for you Phoenix.


Too late. Its gone. I dont check this thread very often, maybe I should check it more.


----------



## Lamplighter

Tank, stand, 2 discus and a whole lot more. $125.00

DISCUS With TANK Fully Set up


----------



## sunshine_1965

That is a wicked buy. Won't last long I bet.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

pretty decent deal to me.

72 gallon Salt Water Aquarium! Everything Included!


----------



## blurry

Huge 240 Gallon Aquarium & Stand good price if u ask me


----------



## sunshine_1965

blurry said:


> Huge 240 Gallon Aquarium & Stand good price if u ask me


I think it is a bit expensive as it comes with no equipment. Nice looking tank though. I would offer maybe $600 and go as high as $675.


----------



## blurry

Its acrylic also not glass


----------



## Diztrbd1

Thats actually a very nice set up, have seen it in person . Never hurts to make an offer, but personally that seems like a pretty good deal to me too.


----------



## SharkBites

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thats actually a very nice set up, have seen it in person . Never hurts to make an offer, but personally that seems like a pretty good deal to me too.


Isn't that the tank from Rick? If I'm not mistaken. But that is a very nice tank to have!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If I had a bigger house, I'd be all over this for a big fowlr (fish-only) tank. Imagine all sorts of big angels, butterflyfish & tangs swimming the 8' length.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

SharkBites said:


> Isn't that the tank from Rick? If I'm not mistaken. But that is a very nice tank to have!


Yes, it is


----------



## mrbob

Yes it is! Sitting in my living room lol NO NOT THE BIG ONE the 20 g discuss tank before this big one!!! if i had room it would be even at that price! very fair!!


----------



## Claudia

This is sure diferent Custom Built Fish Tank


----------



## macframalama

that is awesome.. good spot claudia, you still have a lil room right?


Claudia said:


> This is sure diferent Custom Built Fish Tank


----------



## Claudia

macframalama said:


> that is awesome.. good spot claudia, you still have a lil room right?


Yes, if i get rid of the couch  :bigsmile:


----------



## er201

Ooo that's a nice tank. Imagine all the tall angels you can put in that thing.


----------



## Claudia

er201 said:


> Ooo that's a nice tank. Imagine all the tall angels you can put in that thing.


Why imagine lil e? when u can just get it  lol


----------



## er201

If only haha. You should grab it though, so I know who to grab it from in the future


----------



## Claudia

er201 said:


> If only haha. You should grab it though, so I know who to grab it from in the future


lol to much for me at this moment plus i am gonna move so i dont really want to get any more tanks till after


----------



## macframalama

who needs a couch , with all those tanks you wont have time to sit,your kids will understand lol


Claudia said:


> lol to much for me at this moment plus i am gonna move so i dont really want to get any more tanks till after


----------



## Claudia

macframalama said:


> who needs a couch , with all those tanks you wont have time to sit,your kids will understand lol


Who cares if they dont understand lol As long as i do hahahahha


----------



## macframalama

+1 to that... deal with it or i'll feed you to my catfish lol


----------



## timv

salt water fish tank


----------



## sunshine_1965

Just seen this ad and thought what a great deal.

60 & 30 gal. fish tank


----------



## rich16

Ummm...yes please?

14 foot fish tank


----------



## macframalama

ugh... yeah no kidding i'll take one please jeez..i wonder what it comes with lol


rich16 said:


> Ummm...yes please?
> 
> 14 foot fish tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

I could be mistaken but last time I seen a 14 foot tank on Craigslist it was only 12 inches wide. Nice length but the width sucks. Would have been nice if they posted a pic of it and all the meaaurements


----------



## Elle

Not to mention whether it was acrylic or glass...tempted to contact this person and ask!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It is only 12" wide.


----------



## Jasonator

I replied. I just must see this!!
See what happens...


----------



## sunshine_1965

They have a pic up now. Not something I would want. 12feet long 3 feet high and 1 foot wide. 269gallons. Glass tank extremely heavy. Requires 10 men to move. Big group effort there.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Saw it before when it was on sale and I still don't like it,12" wide is just too darn narrow.


----------



## sunshine_1965

2 Free Oscars


----------



## Jasonator

Free Duckweed.(aquarium plants)


----------



## sunshine_1965

Jasonator said:


> Free Duckweed.(aquarium plants)


The same duckweed as posted on here. So far nobody wants it.


----------



## mrbob

Free convicts babies to adult FREE Convict Fishs!


----------



## sunshine_1965

I am sure tempted. They are like rabbits when it comes to having babies. They are hard to get rid of as well. This is why they are free.


----------



## Jasonator

sunshine_1965 said:


> I am sure tempted. They are like rabbits when it comes to having babies. They are hard to get rid of as well. This is why they are free.


I'm looking forward to having the same problem with my dwarf balloon parrots. Turns out, they're just as breed worthy as regular convicts.... but cuter


----------



## spit.fire

Wicked deal on a nano tank
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/3346819993.html

The lightbulb is worth more than they're asking


----------



## STANKYfish

80 gallon Aquarium ½ round

I want this but too far to pick up ......


----------



## sunshine_1965

If I had a big enough vehicle to pick it up I would bring it out to Maple Ridge for you. Definitely would not fit in my little Kia Koup.


----------



## Lex100

84" x 19.5" x 21" for $150 (he thinks its a 140 Gallon)

Large fish tank


----------



## macframalama

148 gallon 
l x w x h / 231 = gallons


Lex100 said:


> 84" x 19.5" x 21" for $150 (he thinks its a 140 Gallon)
> 
> Large fish tank


----------



## Jasonator

Not that new an ad, but thought it's nice...

43gal tall aquarium with stand and glass lid


----------



## STANKYfish

10 gallon buckets

Free buckets..... fishkeepers can always use these


----------



## spit.fire

STANKYfish said:


> 10 gallon buckets
> 
> Free buckets..... fishkeepers can always use these


Because they were in a machine shop I'd stay away from those for fish


----------



## Diztrbd1

Good point Tyler! it says grimy which probably means oily which definitely means badddddd lol
On a side note.... I have a few 5g buckets if anyone is in need of one....just pm me


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

....that and "no handles" wouldn't excite Me too much.


----------



## STANKYfish

spit.fire said:


> Because they were in a machine shop I'd stay away from those for fish


It said used for seats


----------



## sunshine_1965

STANKYfish said:


> It said used for seats


It also says this.

Recommend transporting them in vehicle that has tarp or plastic - as they are a wee bit grimy/oily/smudgy (easy to clean!).

Might be easy to clean but oily usually stays oily to some degree. Not for me.


----------



## Jasonator

Large 1000L Liquid Containers

Good for water changes.

OK.... Trick - or - Treat !!

What? it's funny


----------



## mikebike

Those are a good deal

But be carefull what was in them and CLEAN very well!

If any one wants to pick me up one I will gladly donate $20 for fule cost to drop one at my place in South Surrey

Cheers and thanks


----------



## poiuy704

large aquarium


----------



## sunshine_1965

poiuy704 said:


> large aquarium


He has not returned my call regarding this tank. Not sure if it is still available or not. Would be nice to get.


----------



## BossRoss

Wow crazy deal if you want to get into breeding in a BIG way: 36 drilled/piped breeding tanks for $250.

Fish Tanks-36 Breeding Tanks


----------



## Claudia

BossRoss said:


> Wow crazy deal if you want to get into breeding in a BIG way: 36 drilled/piped breeding tanks for $250.
> 
> Fish Tanks-36 Breeding Tanks


This has been post it before, i think i did the post too hahahah


----------



## poiuy704

Free lionfish!!


----------



## Claudia

poiuy704 said:


> Free lionfish!!


Yes, it is from a member here http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-livestock-classifieds-28/free-lionfish-33594/


----------



## Willis

poiuy704 said:


> Free lionfish!!


Always wanted one but would eat all my small fish in my tank.


----------



## Jasonator

FREE 10 GALLON AQUARIUMS

Still more duckweed! 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/3383952283.html


----------



## blurry

Fish for re-home


----------



## Reckon

I'll call him tomorrow about the clown loach


----------



## poiuy704

75 gallon fish tank


----------



## IceBlue

Large Acrylic tank

300 Gal. Acrylic aquarium, stand and equipment


----------



## Jasonator

75gal tank

75 gallon fish tank

Have fun with this one!! I arranged to pick this up, but, wow. What a whopper of a tank... So I changed my mind.


----------



## kacairns

Jasonator said:


> 75gal tank
> 
> 75 gallon fish tank
> 
> Have fun with this one!! I arranged to pick this up, but, wow. What a whopper of a tank... So I changed my mind.


hrmm my 180gallon with 1/2" glass doesn't even weigh 400lbs =)

That 75 probably weighs in around 150pounds or so I'd say.


----------



## Sliver

Large Fiberglass Tanks


----------



## STANKYfish

Another great deal from same seller

TANKS - REEF READY


----------



## Jasonator

*50 gallon Aquarium with stand - $65 (Fleetwood)*

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/for/3421639806.html


----------



## Jasonator

Free Tropical fish (Vancouver)

Tropical fish


----------



## blurry

Flagged already


----------



## Elle

Reef Aquarium Metal Halide Lights


----------



## Jasonator

Fish and Tank or just fish?


----------



## Elle

What IS Sharky?


----------



## target

Elle said:


> What IS Sharky?


Looks like a red tailed shark to me.


----------



## Jasonator

Tropical fish


----------



## Diztrbd1

Large diamond shape fish tank 55gallon or so w/glass lid
90 Gallon Fish Aquarium Complete
30 Gallon Fish Tank / Aquarium Contemporary Custom Made
220 gallon acrylic fish tank (aquarium) 450 obo
175 gal aquarium complete

pricey, but cool stand and actually 80 gal not 100:
100gals Aquarium + equipments + custom stainless steel stand + fishes


----------



## Pamela

Turtle with Tank

Turtle with Tank (Langley)

I have a one year old red eared slider. 
Comes with a 50 gallon tank, food, water pump, water heater, water filter, landing pad, and UV light. 
Everything is free, I just want him to go to a good home.
I am a recently moved out student and I have no time for him anymore.

Email me for pictures, more info, and any questions!


----------



## Claudia

cute small fish tank and 20 gallon tank
3 FISH TANKS 65G,28G,10G
55gal fish tank
Fluval Chi Fish Tank


----------



## Reptiles&Fish

245G bowfront for 500$! Looks like it comes with a stand and all.

245 GALLON BOWFRONT


----------



## Jasonator

This is my own ad... Shamelessly Doubling exposure

6gal Hex fish tank


----------



## Jasonator

And again...

90 gallon Complete Setup with Livestock


----------



## Jasonator

There's no stopping!

55 Gallon Fish Tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Isn't that your stuff just separated out from the BCA ad here? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...tanks-stands-lids-lights-other-goodies-34569/


----------



## Immus21

2wheelsx2 said:


> Isn't that your stuff just separated out from the BCA ad here? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...tanks-stands-lids-lights-other-goodies-34569/


Look back 3 posts. Shameless....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Immus21 said:


> Look back 3 posts. Shameless....


Ah... I see. I didn't think multiple ads were allowed. My bad. Carry on then.


----------



## djamm

Looks like a great tank for a ray or turtle. Or a frag grower...

6' x 4' x 13"

REDUCED - TANK & STAND Set Up

Bit of a drive to fetch it....


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3

85 Gallon Acrylic


----------



## Jasonator

fish tank 20 gal


----------



## MEDHBSI

wow I would scoop this up if it wouldnt eat all my other fish haha

24" arowana $100

24.5" Asian Arowana For Sale


----------



## hondas3000

MEDHBSI said:


> wow I would scoop this up if it wouldnt eat all my other fish haha
> 
> 24" arowana $100
> 
> 24.5" Asian Arowana For Sale


doesn't sound right. He might be missing one zero in the $100 .


----------



## Jasonator

Aquaclear 200/50


----------



## Claudia

free Fish tank


----------



## sunshine_1965

Claudia said:


> free Fish tank


I hope someone here gets it. Looks as if it has a good light. Tank needs a good clean otherwise well worth the trip to get it.


----------



## sunshine_1965

Claudia said:


> free Fish tank


This tank is already gone.


----------



## Jasonator

Free goldfish


----------



## sunshine_1965

1 FREE ALBINO CATFISH

This was for sale for the past week or so. Now it is for free.


----------



## Claudia

This would make a nice aquarium stand  FREE Real Cherry Wood Buffet


----------



## Diztrbd1

that would be a nice tank stand.....almost too nice lol


----------



## Claudia

Diztrbd1 said:


> that would be a nice tank stand.....almost too nice lol


I know, i really like it, sucks that i have to move but its real nice. Could b sanded and painted too or stained


----------



## Diztrbd1

oh thats yours? lol shoulda just put it in our classifieds. Someone from cl gets it you prolly see it in the furniture section next week for $100+ lol


----------



## Claudia

Diztrbd1 said:


> oh thats yours? lol shoulda just put it in our classifieds. Someone from cl gets it you prolly see it in the furniture section next week for $100+ lol


No no no lol not mine, if i wasnt moving i would take it lol silly u


----------



## Diztrbd1

hahaha sounded like it was yours and if your moving that the best time to get it...you'll have a truck to make room on lol


----------



## Claudia

Diztrbd1 said:


> hahaha sounded like it was yours and if your moving that the best time to get it...you'll have a truck to make room on lol


In a way yes good time but i dont know where i will b going, i might no have room for it lol stop giving me ideas  :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia

Free 29 gal aquarium w/stand


----------



## sunshine_1965

Claudia said:


> Free 29 gal aquarium w/stand


Posting has been deleted so it must be gone then.


----------



## pf983

free 210 gallon aquarium (vancouver)

Date: 2012-12-23, 2:35PM PST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]
hello im moving and i need my freshwater 210g aquarium truvu gone comes with tons of stuff like stand filter gravel plants heater airpumps amd also fish if intrested msg me your number i will call you back .
measurements are 7x2x2

free 210 gallon aquarium


----------



## Diztrbd1

I rarelly trust ads like this asking to leave your number, but maybe it's the real deal and someones gonna get a nice Christmas present. Although if it was posted at 2:30, chances are it's probably gone


----------



## pf983

55 gallon saltwater setup - $50 (richmond)

Date: 2012-12-23, 8:08PM PST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]
coarl light high iutout with 4 bulbs and moon light. protien akimmer 60lbs live rock. heater 3 piwer heads. must go as i moved to calgary and am back in richmond to get rid of it

55 gallon saltwater setup


----------



## ludds

Diztrbd1 said:


> I rarelly trust ads like this asking to leave your number, but maybe it's the real deal and someones gonna get a nice Christmas present. Although if it was posted at 2:30, chances are it's probably gone


Post on CL has been deleted.


----------



## dsouthworth

Estate sale. 
5' 100g for $100
Estate Sale


----------



## sunshine_1965

dsouthworth said:


> Estate sale.
> 5' 100g for $100
> Estate Sale


This ad is a bit old is it not. Nov 11 2012


----------



## sunshine_1965

free wood plywood about 20 sheets 2 by 4

Anyone need some?


----------



## ludds

pf983 said:


> 55 gallon saltwater setup - $50 (richmond)
> 
> Date: 2012-12-23, 8:08PM PST
> Reply to this post [email protected][?]
> coarl light high iutout with 4 bulbs and moon light. protien akimmer 60lbs live rock. heater 3 piwer heads. must go as i moved to calgary and am back in richmond to get rid of it
> 
> 55 gallon saltwater setup


message this guy responded 1, but didn't respond to anymore mst of sold it

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel_bc

Fish Tank 180 gallon (ladner) Free

free 180 gallon reef ready fish tank, it is leaking so needs reaseling or great as a terrerium


----------



## sunshine_1965

Fish Tanks


----------



## Diztrbd1

FREE: aquarium

the ad:
aquarium (Richmond)
Date: 2013-01-04, 1:45PM PST
Reply to this post : [email protected]
24 inch by 12 inch with lamp and peripherals -- must take all

* Location: Richmond


----------



## blurry

FREE 33g Aquarium
Moving - FREE STUFF


----------



## jaymz

*55g*



blurry said:


> FREE 33g Aquarium
> Moving - FREE STUFF


actually just got a reply i pick it up this weekend


----------



## bamboo

Moving - FREE STUFF[/QUOTE]

emailed the person yesterday saying I can pickup same night and he/she said after 6:30pm, but did not reply back to me saying it's ready.
It was for my uncle, he wanted to setup a tank for his kid.


----------



## bamboo

jaymz said:


> actually just got a reply i pick it up this weekend


Maybe the person likes you more jaymz


----------



## jaymz

my wife msgd the add its her fault...


----------



## blurry

Fish aquarium


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

not sure if this has been posted. 80 G plus two eheim filters, uv filter, stand and lights $200 obo
80 Gallon Fishtank


----------



## ibbica

Small Aquarium + Java Moss Attached to Driftwood + moore!

_"I got a 5.5 gallon aquarium I am selling. It has a lid, marina s10 filter, and a heater.
It also has a Fluval substrate for shrimp, java moss that is a attached to driftwood and a Marimo moss ball.
There are 5 red cherry shrimps in there and can be included in the purchase
I am also selling half full water conditioners and almost brand new water testing kit.
Pretty much everything you see in the pictures are included. Take it all home for $70."_

ETA: Shrimp have been sold; not sure if the whole tank went too - the ad's still up, though...


----------



## Claudia

Nice old tv to make an aquarium  Free Item - Must go by Saturday


----------



## blurry

FREE fish tank and all accessories


----------



## poiuy704

blurry said:


> FREE fish tank and all accessories


Sent an email for that one about 5 minutes after it was posted, I'm still hoping for a reply!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

*50G with six discus and 2 plecos $250*

50G with six discus and 2 plecos $250

50 gal with everything


----------



## er201

Fish Tank FREE

12 foot fish tank on sleigh for moving. Must move now! Lots of fish and pumps for minimal cost. fresh water
604 999 6556

^ did I read that right? a 12 foot fish tank?


----------



## dsouthworth

Wow. somebody get it. we need pictures of this beast.



er201 said:


> Fish Tank FREE
> 
> 12 foot fish tank on sleigh for moving. Must move now! Lots of fish and pumps for minimal cost. fresh water
> 604 999 6556
> 
> ^ did I read that right? a 12 foot fish tank?


----------



## Sliver

25 Gallon Hex Aquarium Setup - $50


----------



## Dietmar

free aquarium, vancouver

Free aquarium with light


----------



## kacairns

Dietmar said:


> free aquarium, vancouver
> 
> Free aquarium with light


Just got a response, sounds like I am picking it up in the morning =)


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

You beat me to it! 
congrats! nice find!


----------



## Pamela

This one is on Kijiji:

Western Painted Turtles Free To Good Home
Pitt Meadows, BC V3Y 1B7, Canada

We have 2 Western Painted Turtles that we are no longer able to care for. They are free to a good home, including the tank and filter. Serious inquiries only. Thank you!

Western Painted Turtles Free To Good Home - Tricities/Pitt/Maple Free Pets - Kijiji Tricities/Pitt/Maple Canada.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Tons of aquariums, rocks, equipment and supplies-free

free stuff in Surrey!


----------



## ibbica

JAVA MOSS CARPET FOR SALE. - $5 (METROTOWN)

Java moss in 3" x 3" mesh.
Admittedly it's not as tidy as some other "carpets", but at least it's easy to take care of


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Aquarium Set-up for Sale

nice stuff!


----------



## dsouthworth

$125 for a 6' 135g
135g Hagen Aquarium - $125 (Burnaby)


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Fish tank with 7" Flowerhorn (Vancouver)

flowerhorn and tank $100


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

salt water tank and stand - $400 (guildford)

I don't know salt , but seems like a deal to me!


----------



## ibbica

Aquarium expert read this (sussex/ imperial)

Anyone have space for a(nother) pleco? Poor guy


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Two 4' x 4' sheets of clear plexiglass. About 1/8 " thick. as new. $20 each

fire safe/lockbox/toilet tank lid/figurine/plexiglass/alarm panel

fairly sure that's a good price... not totally up to speed on plexi prices.


----------



## Adam

2.5 inch peacock bass 15$

FS: Peacock Bass Ocellaris


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

it pains me to pass on this but I really have my heart set on a 75G,
Aquarium 35 gallons
the thing is, I emailed the guy, and he said the dimensions are 48x12x18. Which is a weird size I think, but bigger than 35 I think. He just dropped the price from 50 to 40...
plus Craigslist appears to be down so he probably isn't getting any replies!

edit... it appears to be back online! 
free tank in north van!
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/3584305129.html


----------



## ddcool

the N Van one is all mine ! Picking up after work


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

salt water aquarium

that can't be right... but if it is!!!!


----------



## dino

Im pretty sure thats the salty was posted by a fellow member


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

and it hasn't sold? wow. 150G tank and gear for $150?


----------



## spit.fire

77_Bus_Girl said:


> it pains me to pass on this but I really have my heart set on a 75G,
> Aquarium 35 gallons
> the thing is, I emailed the guy, and he said the dimensions are 48x12x18. Which is a weird size I think, but bigger than 35 I think. He just dropped the price from 50 to 40...
> plus Craigslist appears to be down so he probably isn't getting any replies!
> 
> edit... it appears to be back online!
> free tank in north van!
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/3584305129.html


45 gallons


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Half inch plexi! lots of it. prices range from $50 to $20.... I wonder if he'd sell the lot to a group buy? plexiglass sheets - many sizes


----------



## EBJD Guy

77_Bus_Girl said:


> and it hasn't sold? wow. 150G tank and gear for $150?


where is this tank for sale? could you PM me a link please


----------



## ddcool

craigs list, under household I believe. just type in aquarium under search.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

...or just click on the link I posted above?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

FREE!27 gal Tropical Fish Tank with Stand


----------



## Sumo boy 5

Email sent to him might pick it up today!


----------



## Sumo boy 5

not responding............. guess someone else took it already


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

180g fish tank stand
cheap stand
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/zip/3590499150.html
free fish!
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/3590455473.html
nice looking 33g aquarium with angels and everything!


----------



## blurry

77 bus girl, you keep finding good deal! LOL btw the link are both free fishes theres no 33g one


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

whoops! sorry. there fixed!

I'm always on Craigslist looking for stuff for my renovation...

edit: oh wait! there's another deal!http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/3590536499.html


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

25-30 Gallon fish tank- just needs a good clean! has to go ASAP
free tank in edgemont village! 
I'd go get this one but have to go play a hockey game this afternoon!


----------



## Diztrbd1

I might be mistaken, but going by the bricks under the tank, I believe thats a 4' tank which would actually make it a 48-50gal tank. Could be wrong but it looks longer than 36" to me


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

You're right... it kind of looks like a 55


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Free Anole Lizard + Tank + Lights + Everything needed!

free lizard and tank!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

free 55gal aquarium
free leaking 55 G! East Van


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

vancouver, BC free stuff classifieds - craigslist
free 10G in Newton


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/3599682966.html
Free baby turtle and gear!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/zip/3603028676.html

free betta and bowl!


----------



## onefishtwofish

free goldfish tank, fish and accessories

Gold Fish Supplies


----------



## aquariussun

Is this a good deal? I'm a newbie to CO2 
FS: Co2 EQUIPMENT BRAND NEW
No scooping this on me I just want to know if its a good price!!! Lol
Thanks in advance http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/3551610465.html


----------



## kacairns

aquariussun said:


> Is this a good deal? I'm a newbie to CO2
> FS: Co2 EQUIPMENT BRAND NEW
> No scooping this on me I just want to know if its a good price!!! Lol
> Thanks in advance FS: Co2 EQUIPMENT BRAND NEW


Based on prices from Charles from Canadian Aquatics its within a couple $ of what he charges for his glass stuff, whether between the one of CL and what Charles offers is same I don't know as I haven't seen the ones Charles has.

Edit: this the one on CL you are talking about being a couple dollars less as a package


----------



## aquariussun

kacairns said:


> Based on prices from Charles from Canadian Aquatics its within a couple $ of what he charges for his glass stuff, whether between the one of CL and what Charles offers is same I don't know as I haven't seen the ones Charles has.
> 
> Edit: this the one on CL you are talking about being a couple dollars less as a package


Ok thanks so much  I'll check out Charles has first to support the sponsors !
Best,
Nita


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

some cheap black plexi - no idea how thick and fairly certain he means feet not inches!
black plexi glass

and not sure what these could be used for but they caught my eye...
Plexiglass Tubes 18" x 5"


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

free tank in POCO!
foozball and tank


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

free tank and setup in POMOFree fish tank with stand and guppies


----------



## jobber

65 gal fish tank with nice stand


----------



## er201

jobber said:


> 65 gal fish tank with nice stand


Looks like a 120g. what a great deal


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

CO2 SYSTEM

Co2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Free Large Reptil tank and lights

free larger tank in ladner!


----------



## MEDHBSI

great deal on a 14g saltwater nano cube $175 obo

FS: 14 gallon biocube running salt water aquarium tank


----------



## poiuy704

FREE 33 GALLON FISH TANK AND ALL ACCESSORIES WORKS PERFECT


----------



## Foxtail

I texted that one... no word back yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

holy crap free sump!Free Saltwater Reef Sump Tank


----------



## bottles151

Here's a 65g for $85. Looks like it comes with everything.
65 gallon fish tank $85


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Free 65 gallon Aquarium and Freezer

free! 65G!


----------



## blurry

*****Rare 20 Gallon Long Aquarium----- nice tank....


----------



## Sploosh

very nice tank... wish I had room for it...


----------



## dabandit1

I always miss em


----------



## Sliver

i have one of those sitting in my shed. never even water tested it.


----------



## blurry

free fish tank with complete accessories and a fish in it


----------



## poiuy704

FISH STORE CLOSING SALE!


----------



## Foxtail

I noticed that but it doesn't say where it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## er201

Eric...... Sounds like the store over at new west, forgot what it's called


----------



## DAN O

That's Eric's store in New West, didn't stay open very long. That's too bad, Eric had some good deals there...


Foxtail said:


> I noticed that but it doesn't say where it is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdragon

DAN O said:


> That's Eric's store in New West, didn't stay open very long. That too bad, Eric had some good deals there...


what a pity, didn't find a chance to visit ever. good luck Eric

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## Foxtail

Hahaha fishdragon you're funny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blurry

Fish Tanks for free...


----------



## TigerOscar

Hagen Rimless 25 Gallon Aquarium


----------



## Diztrbd1

replied to that yesterday, never heard back now deleted


----------



## fishdragon

*SEATTLE AREA AQUARIUM SWAP*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/3643843212.html


----------



## ibbica

Free goldies need a new home, from Surrey:
Gold fish


----------



## Immus21

90 Gallon SLAT(Salt)water tank for $100! It looks a little rough but for 100 buck still a deal, no?

90 gallon slat water fish tank


----------



## Sliver

Immus21 said:


> 90 Gallon SLAT(Salt)water tank for $100! It looks a little rough but for 100 buck still a deal, no?
> 
> 90 gallon slat water fish tank


the light and filter alone are worth more than $100...


----------



## dabandit1

WOW!!!!! I just spent all my cash lol go figure,that liverock alone is 300 easy


----------



## Kimrocks

Not Craigslist - but Free Tank in Kijiji

Free to a good home - British Columbia Free Pets - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.


----------



## gklaw

Figure if I start driving now, I will be in Vernon at 8:00am


----------



## blurry

free gold fish


----------



## blurry

Free King Betta maple ridge free betta


----------



## blurry

10 Gallon Tank with Lonely Fish free 10 gal


----------



## langley

lFREE Leopard Gecko with aquarium setup.


----------



## Crazy_NDN

heres a working link to above post 25 gallon freshwater aquarium


----------



## aquariussun

Thanks I'm new at this .... :/ 
There is another free tank too 20 gal ...not sure how to post these correct ? 
http://http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/gms/3705516813.html


Crazy_NDN said:


> heres a working link to above post 25 gallon freshwater aquarium


----------



## ibbica

Free pair of tanks, one needs resealing and the ad doesn't really indicate sizes but they look like a 5-10 and a 10-20 gallon? Whatever, they're free and too big for me :bigsmile:
Two aquariums


----------



## ibbica

aquariussun said:


> Thanks I'm new at this .... :/
> There is another free tank too 20 gal ...not sure how to post these correct ?
> http://http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/gms/3705516813.html


Almost... you seem to be adding an extra "http://". Just copy & paste the ad's address from your address bar, the forum should change it to the title of the page for you, like this:

http : / / vancouver. en. craigslist. ca/ rds/ gms/ 3705516813 . html
(without the spaces)
MOVING SALE - ONE DAY ONLY

Don't forget to click the 'go advanced' button to get the 'preview post' option, to check before committing


----------



## blurry

FREE TANKS (fish/reptiles)


----------



## fishdragon

*Full Fish Hatchery Aquarium (s) for sale (40+tanks and acc.) - Seattle*

Someone is selling his full fish hatchery aquarium (s) for sale (40+tanks and acc.) in Seattle, anyone interested it, just PM me and I will send you detail.


----------



## poiuy704

Full Fish Hatchery Aquarium (s) for sale (40+tanks and acc.)


----------



## poiuy704

Fish & Tank (FREE)


----------



## mrbob

message sent to them?


----------



## poiuy704

sent one around 2:00 nothing back yet, Lisa probably beat me to it


----------



## mrbob

Ya probably that Lisa lol just kiddin Lisa!!


----------



## bugaboo433

Yes I did, ha ha, but for your information, I didn't get the 75g, someone was ahead of me, and I'm turning this one down cause its all convicts. So send more emails.


----------



## poiuy704

Not sure if I want it either if it's all convicts, I automatically thought of Africans when I saw cichlids but I guess they could be oscar food! I thought for sure you got the 75 and was waiting to see some pictures


----------



## 3at

20lbs of Black Aquarium Sand for $20


----------



## blurry

Large Aquarium & Stand - Free
36" GLO Fixture - not working


----------



## blurry

90 Gal Arcylic Aquarium


----------



## Foxtail

Free redsea 35  its in point grey.. Running includes fish live rock coral and softies... for free!.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/3736693732.html


----------



## Diztrbd1

70 gal fish tank

MUST SELL Amazing 69gallon bowfront auqarium - Fluval Osaka 260

Column Aquarium (Fish Tank) with Accessories

125 GALLON AQUARIUM TRADE FOR 200+ GALLON


----------



## mrbob

Free pooping machine!

fish : algea eater: plecostomus


----------



## Elle

Amazing catfish! Hope this guy goes to somebody with a monster tank (like over 800g) who knows how to keep it...they grow up to 6' long.

ULTRA RARE Chrome/Moonlight Catfish

PlanetCatfish Info


----------



## EvanSong

120 fish tank see through with everything
120 fish tank see through with everything


----------



## blurry

Sunlight Supply Tek Light Unit T5 36W x 6 (for Fish Tank) -Item# 13184


----------



## STANKYfish

Marbled walking catfish 20.

8" Marbled Walking Catfish


----------



## hondas3000

Free 80G tank
80 GALLON fish tank. w/ fake shark


----------



## Immus21

Someone needs to rescue these poor Goldfish!
Gold fish for sale


----------



## Steve

Very cheap 72 gal! $75. 72 gallon hagen fish tank / aquarium with stand and accessories


----------



## monkE

wow that's a great deal


----------



## poiuy704

Large Aquarium (OFFERS) - British Columbia Pet Accessories - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.


----------



## Foxtail

15" flag tail for FREE! 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/3790405236.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STANKYfish

Rubbermaid water trough 100 gallons


----------



## Immus21

Free 34" RTCxTSN

34' RTC Catfish Needs New Hope ASAP


----------



## Diztrbd1

probably going to end up on someones dinner plate....he's a big un


----------



## MEDHBSI

TAXIDERMY PIRANHA!!

Taxidermy Piranha Fish


----------



## shift

Those eyelashes are intense


----------



## Pamela

MEDHBSI said:


> TAXIDERMY PIRANHA!!
> 
> Taxidermy Piranha Fish


Lol, we have one of those piranha's too because somebody brought it back from Brazil for us! ...ours doesn't have the gaudy eyelashes or bone though.


----------



## Aquasteve

60 Gallon Aquarium Stand fish tank


----------



## STANKYfish

Live Rock and Salt water Tangs available


----------



## STANKYfish

Free Guppies


----------



## poiuy704

sent an email for the guppies a few hours ago and haven'theard back yet


----------



## poiuy704

free tank & stand
Aquarium+ fish + chemicals + filter+lamp


----------



## kacairns

poiuy704 said:


> free tank & stand
> Aquarium+ fish + chemicals + filter+lamp


deleted already


----------



## onefishtwofish

Marine Aquarium 200 gal Fish Tank
ooolala


----------



## Jimbo

*3 Large Discus Fish Plus 65gal Aquarium $80obo*

I feel like someone should grab these.


----------



## Meum

Nice planted tank for cheap here:
15 Gallon tall aquarium setup


----------



## Meum

FREE!
HUGE FISH AQUARIUM


----------



## Durogity

Meum said:


> FREE!
> HUGE FISH AQUARIUM


OMG! I was just in Burnaby ARGH!


----------



## Durogity

Please tell me someone got it lol, I don't want to think its still sitting there getting kicked in by some dumb kid like one I saw down my street a few weeks back...hurt my feeling it did


----------



## Meum

This is a steal of a deal if you are looking for a small tank set-up
Fish tank, accessories for betta, heater...


----------



## scherzo

Screening: used by reef tank enthusiasts to make netting to cover the tanks. And it is free!

Free plastic netting (great for climbing plants)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

scherzo said:


> Screening: used by reef tank enthusiasts to make netting to cover the tanks. And it is free!
> 
> Free plastic netting (great for climbing plants)


I think I need some for my new koi pond cover.


----------



## scott tang

il split it with you anthony lol


----------



## rabbit_lover

anyone who is giving away community fish or food please msg me thanks.


----------



## onefishtwofish

Landscaping Rocks
rocks for your cichlid tanks?


----------



## MEDHBSI

free free free jsut posted i think its a 10g with accessories

Fish Tank and Supplies


----------



## Steve

135 Gallon Glass Aquarium w/Stand and Canopy
135 gal for $200


----------



## Steve

200 gallon saltwater fish tank

$500 200 gallon saltwater set up


----------



## Durogity

free aquarium


----------



## Diztrbd1

(( FREE )) 3 Goldfish

Free fish tank accessories

Turtle island

Thailand/India Halfmoon Plakat Dragons, Halfmoon Dragon bettas

Fish Tank 400 gallon with Cabinet, Filter and Lights Brand New - $1500

not sure if it's considered a good deal but definitely a cool tank:
Vertical Fish Tank Aquarium 6ft Tall


----------



## Diztrbd1

FREE Table and approx 50 Gallon Turtle/Fish Tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Fish Tank 400 gallon with Cabinet, Filter and Lights Brand New - $1500

John, if I only had the space. Arrrrrgggggg!!!!!


----------



## hondas3000

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Fish Tank 400 gallon with Cabinet, Filter and Lights Brand New - $1500
> 
> John, if I only had the space. Arrrrrgggggg!!!!!


your link doesn't work, you may have delete or short on some sign . good deal if its a new tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

hondas3000 said:


> your link doesn't work, you may have delete or short on some sign . good deal if its a new tank


Click on John's link.


----------



## Diztrbd1

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Fish Tank 400 gallon with Cabinet, Filter and Lights Brand New - $1500
> 
> John, if I only had the space. Arrrrrgggggg!!!!!


we could always knock out the wall behind your big tank and make the space lol


----------



## Durogity

RANDOM FREE THINGS

Free tanks and accessories in alley


----------



## Durogity

I sent him an email to ask what size the tank, he sent a pic , looks like either a tall 15 gallon or a twenty

free fish tank


----------



## Durogity

2 fish-tanks for free


----------



## Durogity

30 gal used fish tank with light hood - 40$


----------



## Durogity

44 gal fish tank

44 gal fish tank, lights, heater, gravel, decorations, eieim canister filter and stand.
$80.00 obo


----------



## MEDHBSI

2 turtles and tank and all accessaries

how cruel these people are keeping 2 large turtles in a 20g aquarium! someone hurry and save them


----------



## aquaticnovice604

LF 20 gallon aquarium at a reasonable price preferably near or in Richmond


----------



## Durogity

Three free aquariums in north van 
A 3 gal a 5 gal and a 15 gal all free

THREE AQUARIUMS


----------



## poiuy704

Pet Shop closing sale


----------



## aquaticnovice604

why must good deals be out of reach lol


----------



## spit.fire

poiuy704 said:


> Pet Shop closing sale


Seen that coming....


----------



## poiuy704

I didn't even know it was there, will check it out tomorrow


----------



## poiuy704

Aquarium system


----------



## Dawna

cichlid fish must go by tomorrow

0.50c each cichlids or cheaper in bulk


----------



## ayachi

Free 12G Eclipse Aquarium
The light doesn't work but it's free.


----------



## spit.fire

http://abbotsford.en.craigslist.ca/for/3995937534.html

8' tank


----------



## vant

africancichlids convicts fish

Free Chiclids


----------



## vant

33ga fish tank
Free 33gallon tank w/ live plants.
Looked awesome. Would be running over there myself if it was in Surrey. Wish I live in Vancouver.


----------



## jona31

getting it NOW!!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish

Professional Water Distiller MIDI Model MSD

professional water distiller 275$.............not sure if good for making water for s/w tanks?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

I heard ro/di is better than distilled since the membrane ensures the purity of the water. Most distilled water need to distilled twice to get the quality of water you would from a ro/di. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Durogity

FREE FISH Pick-up TODAY!!!


----------



## mikebike

Free 72G Bow Front Reef Ready

not mine it's on Craigslist


----------



## Vancitycam

Gone, too slow


----------



## vant

free pleco cleaning fish


----------



## onefishtwofish

6-8 month old bearded dragon (female)

free bearded dragon


----------



## MEDHBSI

FREE SMALL FISH AND SNAILES!!!!

5 Tetras


----------



## coreygilbert

Free pacu in qualicum beach about 8 inches to big for me tank


----------



## Parallel

60 Gallon fish tank-chipped  richmond


----------



## Dawna

Huge fish tank, tank supplies, fish. CHEAPER Vancouver, 150g for only 150$ + accessories


----------



## Livyding

Good deal on cory cats...

_

$20 for 12 Cory catfish

(5) albino 
(1) Julii 
(6) panda Cory

All healthy with nice fins and barbels_

Fish!!!(5) Albino Cory, (1) Julii Cory, (6) panda Cory ---- $20


----------



## poiuy704

free 90 gallon

90 Gal Aquarium


----------



## mikebike

This looks like a good deal:
[email protected]

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/grd/4031766396.html
Posted: 2013-08-28, 12:35PM PDT

200 gallon tank saltwater tanks - $350 (Surrey) 
200 gallon tank with stand 65 gallon sump
200 pounds live fiji rock
200 pounds crushed coral
2 hydro power heads
some fish
$350
604 338 4998


----------



## Steve

200 gallon tank saltwater tanks

200 gal salt water tank $350 ... I wish I had room for this!


----------



## vant

free fish tank with 10 live fish


----------



## onefishtwofish

ro water filtration system frre on c/l
water filtration system


----------



## onefishtwofish

id shark


----------



## onefishtwofish

moving for sale

looks like a nice tank/stand...............may get for a good price


----------



## vant

onefishtwofish said:


> moving for sale
> 
> looks like a nice tank/stand...............may get for a good price


emailed him/her. tank is $480. 
Height: 4'6＂length:4'2＂ wide:1'1＂

not sure if the price changed or not, emailed a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Ok, so if i had the room i'd be all over this just for the 30 gal bowfront.

4 aquariums..some fish ,all equipment that I have - $100 (Abby)1 80 gallon with a foot long shovel nose cat fish and a 6 inch african cichlid,2 inch raphael catfish,4 inch pleco,pumps heaters,gravel,overhead light,plus a newer 30 gallon bow front with everything and 2 smaller feeder fish tanks......Im moving and have NO room...,the one 30 gallon is worth what Im asking for alone...so..,great deal must pick up your self...$100.00 or best... 604 217 2667

4 aquariums..some fish ,all equipment that I have


----------



## arash53

Free Striped Fish aprox 3 inches long (North Vancouver)


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Free clownfish (Langley)








 
I like my yellow stripe male and female pair gone. 3 to 4 inches big. Beautiful fish. Also I'm getting rid of my 3 inch saddleback clownfish. Free to a good home (tonight). Any adoption fee is appreciated but not necessary. 
Pickup in walnut grove. Langley Free clownfish


----------



## STANKYfish

free huge fish tank


----------



## mrbob

It's a scam look at the watermark LOL


----------



## scott tang

50gal tank and stand plus extra


----------



## Jaguar

Kelowna - 75 gal tank, stand, and hood for $50

75? gallon aquarium - Castanet Classifieds

Wish I had the room!


----------



## STANKYfish

This is under FREE catagorie

aquarium


----------



## mikebike

Looks good.
I can take the Koi if someone wants the tank:
Free fish tank with koi


----------



## trinh

got flagged already. guess it was a spam. too bad since we could have shared, you take the koi and i take the tank.


----------



## Livyding

*Orange female beardie 6 months old*

Orange Bearded Dragon - Female - 6 mos

Wish I could afford to take this one... She's a looker!


----------



## STANKYfish

FREE FISH -TO A GOOD TANK!


----------



## Jasonator

FS: 55gal stocked, running African tank - 33gal setup - 30gal setup


----------



## adanac50

Jasonator said:


> FS: 55gal stocked, running African tank - 33gal setup - 30gal setup


Helluva deal on the 55g...


----------



## Immus21

Mated pair of Oscars:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/4147518777.html


----------



## STANKYfish

Wish I lived in Vancouver.....not:lol

Take these fish by 20hr or they get flushed


----------



## STANKYfish

Ten Free Bumblebee Snails for Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## STANKYfish

6 LARGE SICKLE FRESH WATER FISH


----------



## STANKYfish

Here is another one.......

BURMESE BORDER LOACH FRESHWATER


----------



## donjuan_corn

*I think this is a great deal!! Craigslist.*

200GL CYLINDER FISH TANK

I mean seriously awesome looking.


----------



## jbyoung00008

Make for a great Ray tank. Decent price too.


----------



## Vman

I'd put 200 Petricolas in there and watch them do the Daytona 500


----------



## TomC

It doesnt look 6 ft. wide. Maybe 3 ft.?


----------



## tony1928

A steal. Wow. Somebody buy it now. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## badrad

TomC said:


> It doesnt look 6 ft. wide. Maybe 3 ft.?


yeah, can't be 6', that would make it over 500G. the floor tiles are 12"? only covers 3.5 of those from the pix.
but nice tank regardless. and 3'x3' floor space requirement is lot easier than having to fit a 6'x6' space.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

badrad said:


> yeah, can't be 6', that would make it over 500G. the floor tiles are 12"? only covers 3.5 of those from the pix.
> but nice tank regardless. and 3'x3' floor space requirement is lot easier than having to fit a 6'x6' space.


No I have 2' tiles very similar but lighter in colour to those. If you look at the beach balls, that tank is probably 6' in diameter. Beach balls are probably 18" in diameter but definitely well over 1' in diameter


----------



## Vman

TomC is right. Those times look to be 12"x12".


----------



## Diztrbd1

I somewhat agree with Anthony, but Im thinkin the tiles may be 18". It states the tank length across... is the same as the height for the stand and tank together. Using a ruler the height of tank and stand is a bit taller then the tank is wide. Unless the pic has been altered it's cant be 6' x 6' but still would be atleast 4' across. I enlarged the pic to where the tank and stand is 6" tall and measuring the length of the tank it comes out to 4" which would be approx 4' which would make the tiles 18" as 3 of them comes out to 4.5'. SO unless the pic was resized improperly, I'd say the tank is between 4-4.5' across maybe close to 5' but I say no more than 4.5'. Even looking at the pic, it is obviously not as wide as the whole set-up is tall.


----------



## kacairns

Diztrbd1 said:


> I somewhat agree with Anthony, but Im thinkin the tiles may be 18". It states the tank length across... is the same as the height for the stand and tank together. Using a ruler the height of tank and stand is a bit taller then the tank is wide. Unless the pic has been altered it's cant be 6' x 6' but still would be atleast 4' across. I enlarged the pic to where the tank and stand is 6" tall and measuring the length of the tank it comes out to 4" which would be approx 4' which would make the tiles 18" as 3 of them comes out to 4.5'. SO unless the pic was resized improperly, I'd say the tank is between 4-4.5' across maybe close to 5'. Even looking at the pic, it is obviously not as wide as the whole set-up is tall.


Wow, you need some fresh air


----------



## kacairns

At any rate, 4ft wide tank 2.5 deep would be 235g....

If we say those are 12" tiles then we are saying its say 40" wide... which makes it 163g... if we image its its 44" wide we get close to 200g... can we all just go to warming up in the huddle


----------



## Diztrbd1

I just texted them inquiring about it not looking 6' across and he claims "it is 6' across" so maybe the pic got elongated lol


----------



## Vancitycam

So who's buying it?


----------



## MOLOTO

Tried contacting the sender. No reply back. Looks like he changed his price - SAME contact no...

200gl cylinder tank Beautiful


----------



## Vancitycam

4 larger clown loach

Bca members $180


----------



## Diztrbd1

Free gold fish, one cute black one and an orange and black one. Need gone today. 
Free Fish

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/4250318038.html

BRAND NEW - 60 Gallon Fish Tank Aquarium Set Up

110 gallon fish tank aquarium

fish tank aquarium 23gallon

XP3 Fish Tank Canister Filter

SALTWATER FISH

46 Gallon Bow Front Aquarium for sale


----------



## BigFatLyre

*I know what you mean...............*



Diztrbd1 said:


> I just texted them inquiring about it not looking 6' across and he claims "it is 6' across" so maybe the pic got elongated lol


I drove a distance to see a "84 inch" tank whose photo was taken in a garage with no reference point or item for scale, like a book or something. Turned out, yes, it was 48 inches, and probably undiagnosed dyslexia for the seller!


----------



## nigerian prince

Profitable Pet and Aquarium Business

dont know if this has been posted or not, any idea who this is?


----------



## onefishtwofish

free 135g
Junk removal glass aquarium


----------



## kacairns

onefishtwofish said:


> free 135g
> Junk removal glass aquarium


Free? sounds by the wording of the ad the person is willing to pay someone to take it!



> If your interested in helping me get ride of this eye sore let me know how much you want text


----------



## Diztrbd1

nigerian prince said:


> Profitable Pet and Aquarium Business
> 
> dont know if this has been posted or not, any idea who this is?


 They won't give out any information about the place without a NDA. Guess it's some kind of big secret


----------



## nigerian prince

ipu? how big is 6000 square feet?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Could be wrong.... but I have to believe it's *not* them. From what I heard about the new owners, I have to assume they are not gonna be getting rid of any of their stores... anytime soon.


----------



## mikebike

60 ft wide and 100 feet long



nigerian prince said:


> ipu? how big is 6000 square feet?


----------



## timv

Rose Bubble Tip Anemones (RBTA)

nice stuff i bought 2 already


----------



## FGM

Some guy giving away a free Arowana and some plecos

free fish!


----------



## onefishtwofish

Aquarium / Terrarium in Piano


----------



## Diztrbd1

What a cool idea lol Too bad the piano doesn't work, though maybe it's a good thing for the fish, especially if I was playing it lol


----------



## Master wilkins

AQUARIUMS 225g 75g, FISH, PLANTS, EQUIPMENT AND MORE FOR SALE

Wow, a BUNCH of stuff for sale.

[Please Note: Master wilkins posted his OWN ad on this thread to promote his own stuff, NOT because it is a "good" deal, as this thread is intended for - SHF]


----------



## Pamela

Master wilkins said:


> AQUARIUMS 225g 75g, FISH, PLANTS, EQUIPMENT AND MORE FOR SALE
> 
> Wow, a BUNCH of stuff for sale.


Wow, YOU are selling a bunch of stuff. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/masters-monster-madness-37062/

That's a beautiful tank, good luck with the sale.


----------



## Sliver

High Bay - 6 Lamp -HIGH OUTPUT


----------



## blurry

Salt Water Aquarium Lighting


----------



## Sliver

50 gal tank 48"x 19"x 13"


----------



## onefishtwofish

Midwest Tropical Aqua Octagon Coffee Table Aquarium

oooolala.............


----------



## STANKYfish

28 gal Acrylic Fish Tank


----------



## TigerOscar

free tank for one year lol

Free beautiful 55 gallon fish tank for 1 year


----------



## onefishtwofish

20" Rare Monster Golden Knife Fish


----------



## mikebike

*Play Sand on CL*

Play sand on Craigslist 15 bags @ $1 each
25 KG Bags of Sand

Not mine they are on Craigslist<G>


----------



## Clownloachlover

mikebike said:


> Play sand on Craigslist 15 bags @ $1 each
> 25 KG Bags of Sand
> 
> Not mine they are on Craigslist<G>


Ad has been deleted by Author!


----------



## STANKYfish

Koi Pond for sale


----------



## Diztrbd1

Beautiful pond and great price! Anthony needs this in his back yard lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I love it. Too bad I am out of room.


----------



## kacairns

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I love it. Too bad I am out of room.


I though I seen some room in the front yard after the igloo melted? =)


----------



## STANKYfish

6' x 10' greenhouse


----------



## onefishtwofish

180 gallon salt water aquarium

nice set up $450 48x28x30 ooolala


----------



## crazy72

This looks like a really good deal

75g Tank with 2x Fluval Filter


----------



## So_lil

Looks like an ok deal if it is what they say 280 gallon 350 $ Fish tank


----------



## nao

sunshine coast- not great deals but he needs them gone by April 1--not a big market up here - price will probably drop.
29g amphibian tank
120g saltwater aquarium


----------



## onefishtwofish

Free to a good home


----------



## So_lil

240 gallon with arowana flagtail new lights canister filters they were asking 1000 for everything tank 72x24x30 roughly inches
Aquarium plus fishes


----------



## nao

120g saltwater aquarium - Parting out

marine plus lights, i don't know the fella - but i got a sweet deal on lighting, and he will bring off coast, he works up in Whistler


----------



## onefishtwofish

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.html?adId=566065777&image=0&enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

this guy is so cute. never heard of them b4. pretty cool setup he has going for himself


----------



## onefishtwofish

180 Gallon Aquarium

very impressive.....pretty big tank for a 5ft footprint


----------



## onefishtwofish

BISON SKULL[200 YEARS OLD]
who needs driftwood when u can use this???


----------



## poiuy704

Free Aquarium and Equipment


----------



## onefishtwofish

Free Acacia Wood for woodworking. Need BIG chainsaw

this looks like you could make a pretty cool planted tank with chunks of this tree


----------



## kacairns

onefishtwofish said:


> 180 Gallon Aquarium
> 
> very impressive.....pretty big tank for a 5ft footprint


Tank is huge for not even being 160g! Calculations work out to 156g or so not the 180g they advertise... Would have to anchor the stand to the wall so it doesn't fall over when its bumped!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

kacairns said:


> Tank is huge for not even being 160g! Calculations work out to 156g or so not the 180g they advertise... Would have to anchor the stand to the wall so it doesn't fall over when its bumped!


Yeah, 18" wide is not very good for a tank this tall. Nice for display but hard to properly aquascape. Better if it was 24" wide at least.


----------



## Joelle

25 gallon Freshwater planted aquarium with fish and accessories.

Tank:
25 gallon Eclipse glass fish tank with hood. Takes two 18 inch aquarium bulbs.
2 feet wide/1 foot deep/20.5 inches (without hood)/24 inches high (with hood at highest part)

Fish:
- 7 bloodfin tetras
- 1 angelfish
- 1 otocinclus
- 3 cory catfish (corydoras sterbai)

Plants:
All plants in tank pictured are live. Not sure what species, but there is a variety. Some are attached to rocks and wood which is pretty cool.

Accessories:
- heater
- magfloat glass cleaner
- pH testing kit
- two glass cleaning sponges/wands
- net
- fake plants
- extra gravel
- extra light bulb,
- 1 pack of frozen blood worms (not pictured)
- 'flourish' and 'stabilize' additions
- gravel vac/siphon hose
- huge jug of tap water conditioner (de-chlorinator) - probably 3/4 full.
- tons of extra rocks and some extra wood.
- bucket

This tank is well established. I've had it for a couple of years now and have never had any problems with it or with fish health/water quality. Needs a 50% water change every couple of weeks and food every day or so. Very easy to take care of. Would be great for someone starting/wanting to experiment with a planted tank.

I have a vehicle and can deliver it with help.


----------



## jaymz

75g 48" T5 coralife light Jager heater and stand

FS/ 75g Fish Tank -- 48 x 18 x 21


----------



## Nicole

FREE300-GALLON FISH TANK


----------



## Monsterdewy

Msged like crazy really hope I get to bring it home


----------



## Diztrbd1

that ad probably had 20 replies before the link made it here lol....good luck though


----------



## Monsterdewy

No luck and saw on here hr before posted on here to bad hope some one actually enjoys it and doesnt just whip it down and sell for what we know its worth


----------



## Nicole

Aquarium


----------



## NODES

Selling a Brand New, Never Used Clear for Life Acrylic Aquarium 125 High. Complete with Sump and ADA Stand Built by Professional Cabinet Maker. Paid over $3500 for this set up but unfortunately plans have changed. My loss is your gain...

Selling $1500

BRAND NEW - 125 Gal Acrylic Aquarium


----------



## NODES

I have a large aquarium for sale. Good condition and holds water (Was filled last week). It is around 360 gallons the dimensions are 8ftx2ftx3ft. Comes with the stand and canopy in the picture, both in good condition and very strong! The 3d background is an extra box build on the back so it does not take up tank space but give a cool effect to the tank and is lighted. Also comes with....

Glass lids
2 large heaters
All the gravel
A large ehiem filter
Fluval FX5 filter
Lights for entire tank
And an air pump

There may be a few extras around but this is the majority of it.

Asking 2200 OBO.

Large 360g Aquarium w/ all equipment, stand, canopy and 3d background


----------



## MEDHBSI

OMG BEST DEAL EVER 250g plexi tank for $300

250 gallon plexiglass aquarium fully plumbed with stand


----------



## Dietmar

Free 4' stand

free fish tank stand


----------



## datfish

Free Fish

"We are getting out of the hobby and giving away for free the following:

(6) angelfish, (1) Chinese algae eater and (1) Albino aquatic frog.

Bring a bucket. thanks

call or text 604-910-5522"


----------



## poiuy704

rare sturgeon pet | other pets for sale | Vancouver | Kijiji


----------



## wish

White Sand Aquarium Tropical fish White silica sand. I can't tell if this is cheap either, but it sounds cheap. I have no experience with it, but think white sand looks really appealing. What do you think?


----------



## Parallel

27 gallon fish tank and one small fish tank


----------



## STANKYfish

***FREE PARTITIONED AQUARIUMS***


----------



## STANKYfish

Again this....... ***FREE PARTITIONED AQUARIUMS***


----------



## DevinHebert

55 Gallon Fish Tank w/ Stand & Accessories


----------



## poiuy704

TV and Aquarium free


----------



## bingerz

Hexagonal aquarium comes with a lid and a matching table stand.


----------



## fishyman

Tropical Fish For Sale


----------



## vant

Free fish tanks


----------



## poiuy704

EMERGENCY FREE FISH NEED HOME


----------



## Scampi

2 Level 35 gallon tanks

2 Level aquarium for sale, very beautiful. Black color.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Free Aquaria


----------



## Parallel

*Free Fish Tank*
(Richmond) lots of added equipment to go with it.


----------



## bingerz

Large Aquarium - hope it's still there!!
Free large fish aquarium


----------



## funkycat

Lots of Community fish for a low price. 
Selling Bunch of Guppies, Mollies, barbs , Angel fish


----------



## Parallel

*Small Aquarium or terrarium (central richmond) WITH PUMP*


----------



## DevinHebert

270 gallon fish tank


----------



## datfish

Free pond plants

It's too far for me (Tsawwassen), but if anyone goes and has extra...


----------



## pinhead

Free 30 gallon aquarium with fish


----------



## EvanSong

Aquarium Fish (Salt Water)
Salt water fish


----------



## EvanSong

Acrylic show tank
140G Clean Plexi Truvu Show Tank with Acrylic Stand & Canopy


----------



## bingerz

Free fish tank and gear (Walnut grove)


----------



## poiuy704

FREE CICHLIDS ON THE ISLAND
free chiclid fish tropical


----------



## jona31

Aquarium Equipment- CHEAP


----------



## bingerz

FREE Silver Dollar


----------



## bingerz

Protein skimmer


----------



## Dawna

fish tanks
Free 33g 29g 19g 5g some with canopies some with stands


----------



## Captured Moments

Home Brew 20lb CO2 tank with dual guages

20 Lbs Co2 Tank


----------



## pinhead

Free Cichlids - North Van

Free chichlid fish


----------



## Kolat

Fish tank with fish and all accessories - $20
Fish tank with fish and all accessories


----------



## m99644088

Complete Reef Aquarium Setup + More


----------



## am3ience

free tank and accessories Aquarium and accesories


----------



## Kolat

Free Live Rock from Saltwater Aquarium Tank


----------



## tradebaron

ADA Aquarium 45P with AQUASKY LED Lights and STAND


----------



## MarcelBro

http://abbotsford.en.craigslist.ca/pet/4675730435.html
Seems a bit much for a freshwater setup


----------



## maxcatt

http:// http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/4681974489.html
Free 150 gal fish tank 6x 2 feet


----------



## mrbob

MarcelBro said:


> 75 gallon tank with stand and all
> Seems a bit much for a freshwater setup


Wow must be made of gold! I swear it's not me lol


----------



## Kolat

Not sure if this is legit or not...

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP THESE FISH


----------



## Dawna

Kolat said:


> Not sure if this is legit or not...
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP THESE FISH


Sounds suspicious because its in all caps. Seems like they intend to make it sound desperate but at the same time, not sure if a professional rubbish business would write so informally.


----------



## C-kidder

pretty sure its legit lots of older people who don't have much experience on the computer who I know use caps without knowing what it means. They just find it easier to read.


----------



## Captured Moments

Free 135 gallon tank
free 135 gallon aquarium free


----------



## Diztrbd1

that didnt last long


----------



## poiuy704

Free freshwater fish


----------



## Diztrbd1

Aquarium/ Fish Tank -140 Gallon - http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/fuo/4738788796.html


----------



## Captured Moments

Free large aquarium
Large Fish Tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

What a steal: 300 Gallon Salt Water Aquarium


----------



## Captured Moments

Free aquarium:
Free Stuff


----------



## Kolat

Hermit crabs & tank, free to a good home!


----------



## Captured Moments

free small aquarium with the Titanic decoration.
Aquarium- small- free


----------



## Captured Moments

Free 40 gal tank with stand. Also a free Toilet!!!!!!!!!!
Aquarium (40 Gallons), Stand and Kit

Free one piece toilet


----------



## Bunny

Someone giving away chiclids
Free Fish - Cichlids

Also Instant Ocean apparently:
8lbs+ Instant Ocean for marine aquarium


----------



## poiuy704

Large Goldfish Tank With 5 fish


----------



## Kolat

Free tru vu aquarium

I think that is 90 gallon/100 gallon if its really 4ft and $600. Wish I had the room and a means to transport it. Good luck to whoever gets it.


----------



## Captured Moments

Free Porsche 911.......Do you dare?
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/4783691737.html

Never mind..I think the posting has been deleted.


----------



## knucklehead

3 fish tanks

3 fish tanks


----------



## mtlister

55G Tank & Coralife Light


----------



## vdub

axolotl eggs 50cent ish ish

Want to buy some myself but the seller listed in delta/surrey/langley demands pick-up only. Anyone from Vancouver want to do a group buy and ask for a better lot deal?


----------



## mikebike

This looks like a good deal
aquarium moss- java- large amount

a lot of Java Moss $10


----------



## boyboykoi

2200 Gallon Aquarium

2200 gallon!!!


----------



## poiuy704

boyboykoi said:


> 2200 Gallon Aquarium
> 
> 2200 gallon!!!


Sounds like IPU's shark tank


----------



## Plumberboy

Yeah, that's it. The guy that now owns it, called to see about me plumbing all the connections, but I never heard back. Now I know why! I was kinda looking forward to it. Be a fun little project. Come on BBK, this tank has you written all over it! Lol.


----------



## poiuy704

any idea what he's asking for it?


----------



## Plumberboy

No. That's the first I heard it was for sale. Someone should call to find out and post it for us! I don't think he paid to much for it, but had to hire a flat bed truck and crew to move it to his place. Gotta be into it for a few $ now.


----------



## boyboykoi

Plumberboy said:


> Yeah, that's it. The guy that now owns it, called to see about me plumbing all the connections, but I never heard back. Now I know why! I was kinda looking forward to it. Be a fun little project. Come on BBK, this tank has you written all over it! Lol.


yeah i texted him how much he was asking

but he wants to talk

i was busy il calll him later


----------



## Plumberboy

Keep us posted. I am sure a few of us will be more than willing to help u set it up in your parents basement!


----------



## boyboykoi

LOL basements are rented and the garage is full of cars maybe we can move some cars lol


----------



## datfish

30g Aquarium and stand - Free

30g Aquarium and stand - Free


----------



## crazy72

Isn't this crazy cheap for what it is?

Red Sea Max 250L Marine Fish Aquarium


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yes, except the rocks are covered with hair algae. Still a good deal if someone is willing to deal with rocks that need to be "cooked" before they can be used again.


----------



## spit.fire

Yup good deal


----------



## poiuy704

Red Belly Piranhas


----------



## Plumberboy

Great deal for someone up the valley.


----------



## mrbob

I'm picking up this package in the morning good deal...


----------



## Plumberboy

If that Bio wheel is in good shape, and u don't need it, I'd take it off your hands if you were in town sometime. I don't really need it, but something about those spinning wheels! Much cooler than the Aqua Clears. Got yourself a great deal Mr. Bob.


----------



## xinnypie

Convict Cichlid fish


----------



## datfish

Free 6-7inch common pleco.

Free suckerfish (algae eater)


----------



## poiuy704

75gal Fish Tank and Stand


----------



## xinnypie

free aquarium substrate


----------



## xinnypie

30 Gallon Fish Tank $20

good deal!  comes with stand


----------



## xinnypie

Free to good home -rasbora fish


----------



## mikebike

Free pond in NV
Fiberglass Pond

Fiberglass pond 70"L x 40"W x 14"D comes with pump and rock feature. The pond has been removed and ready for someone to take it away. You must take everything if are interested.


----------



## Captured Moments

Free fish tank
Free Fish Tank


----------



## poiuy704

pleco caves anyone?
Landscape Stone


----------



## poiuy704

FREE!! 6 Foot tank for reptiles or fish


----------



## C-kidder

Looks like the Shark tank from IPU is back up for sale again :/ 
2200 Gallon Aquarium


----------



## Unknown crim

C-kidder said:


> Looks like the Shark tank from IPU is back up for sale again :/
> 2200 Gallon Aquarium


Hes asking $10,000


----------



## Vancitycam

Well the thread is for "good" on craigslist, so I guess the rest is open for interpretation. Good deal? I'd say not really not for the average persons budget or space. Good for a laugh? Well I'm sure I laughed when I read the cl ad the first time maybe just a chuckle. Will it sell yeah eventually....but in the mean time if you're dreaming dream big....


----------



## Diztrbd1

I wonder if they offer financing


----------



## xinnypie

Male Convict cichlid for free


----------



## poiuy704

here's a sweet deal!
20 gallon Fish Tank one year oild | business, industrial | Abbotsford | Kijiji


----------



## fxbillie

Does it ask $550 for a 20g tank? LOL.


----------



## Diztrbd1

it does appear so, bonus though....it's not a 20g lol you can tell by the pic it's a 4' tank so atleast 50-55 gal


----------



## poiuy704

looks bigger than a twenty for sure, still a little pricey!


----------



## Hi Im Mike

poiuy704 said:


> here's a sweet deal!
> 20 gallon Fish Tank one year oild | business, industrial | Abbotsford | Kijiji





poiuy704 said:


> looks bigger than a twenty for sure, still a little pricey!


----------



## Unknown crim

Someone help this guy out...

Free fish!!


----------



## datfish

Unknown crim said:


> Someone help this guy out...
> 
> Free fish!!


I responded hours ago with no reply, it's probably safe to assume he just never got around to deleting the post.


----------



## datfish

Free Playsand

Makes a decent substrate if you rinse well.


----------



## Unknown crim

datfish said:


> I responded hours ago with no reply, it's probably safe to assume he just never got around to deleting the post.


I messaged him with some things he could do but also no reply oh well hope those fish found a new home


----------



## Spit1A

ADA 60H(45) package. Looks like a pretty good deal. Is that an actual ADA stand?

Cube Garden Aquarium


----------



## Sargasso

Someone in Surrey is giving away two large aquariums.

Two large fish tanks


----------



## datfish

This guy is giving away a common pleco.

Free placustomus


----------



## Sargasso

Free box of aquarium/fish magazines


----------



## dsouthworth

Free salt water fish in Squamish
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/4982651487.html


----------



## pandakami

50 gallon fish tank and stand :O free 50g + stand + setup + fish!
free electric yellow cichlid free cichlid and a blue one free too!


----------



## sejawe

Check it out
Free arawana Arowana for free


----------



## ludds14

Silver Aro gone. Already. That was fast


----------



## Shary

10lbs Co2 tank and Regulator with needle valve

Seems a good co2 setup, some one should grab it.


----------



## kaiserng

Chili red arowana for sale

Chili red arowana for $1600.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Free: 20 GAL AQUARIUM AND ALL THE FIXINGS!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Vintage metal frame tank for free: Fish Tank / Pet Holding Cell


----------



## Diztrbd1

5 gal shrimp tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Free fish/ guppy


----------



## hks pwr

Found this in the free section

Free - Jack Dempsey fish


----------



## Geoffrey

30 Gal Fish Tank with all the accessories (Langley)


----------



## smccleme

Fish Tank 40 gallon


----------



## Unknown

Free Pleco and 2 x Gold fish


----------



## pinhead

Plexiglass tank with 6 chambers


----------



## poiuy704

4 fish tanks complete


----------



## Unknown

72 gallon aquarium / fish tank w filters, heater


----------



## poiuy704

Fish Tank


----------



## Dietmar

Free 10 gal
Heritage mountain
Free 10gal fish tank with all gears


----------



## Sargasso

There's currently a free 20 gallon setup on craigslist: Aquarium and Stand


----------



## Wallace

This seems like a decent price for a corner unit and stand:
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/for/5385998677.html


----------



## poiuy704

2200 Gallon Aquarium For Sale
THe price on the shark tank from Island Pets has dropped a bit now $100.00


----------



## DunderBear

That is so sketchy sounding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike

Odd for someone whos gramar and spelling is not good can come up with 100+
fish related key words

How many new users know to use multible keywords?


----------



## poiuy704

I noticed that too. I wonder if it's someone being a jerk and reposting his ad with the new low price


----------



## dcee604

Free fish tank...jump on it!

free fish tank


----------



## dcee604

And one free one in Abbotsford

Free 10 gallon fish tank with fish


----------



## Dietmar

Two free small fish tanks, about 152 st and 36 Ave Surrey

Free fish tank


----------



## dcee604

Quick, a free tank in Deep Cove!

Free Aquarium Starter Kit


----------



## dcee604

And another free tank.
33 gallon fish tank


----------



## Sargasso

Wow. Large aquarium, free for pickup! Free large aquarium


----------



## Dietmar

Free 80 gal

80 gallon aquarium


----------



## dcee604

Looks like Tiger Barbs
free freshwater fish


----------



## dcee604

Large tank in North Vancouver
Very Large Aquarium


----------



## mikebike

Large Free Standing Fish Tank
Large Free Standing Fish Tank


----------



## onefishtwofish

55 gallon fish tank
free tank


----------



## Sargasso

If I had a yard, I'd have a weekend project: Best Free Pond EVER!!


----------



## mikebike

I use bricks like these for my pleco and other fish hides/caves/condos<G>
500 good quality bricks!


----------



## dcee604

Quick, a free hexagon tank in Coquitlam!
Acquarium-Hexagon


----------



## khiyasu

Free small aquarium and stand


----------



## dcee604

Small aquarium in Surrey, quick!
Free Aquarium Set and fish


----------



## jay

free silver arowana 16"
Free Silver Arowana


----------



## Souventine

Lol

Pregnant Asshole Swordtails


----------



## poiuy704

Not sure if this is a joke or what but I think it will be a while before it sells.
2 fish tanks


----------



## LithiumRain

Maybe they mean ‎¥.


----------



## jay

for those of you in maple ridge. may be worth checking out. closed pets store.
selling off remaining inventory
let us know if you find anything good.

pet store inventory


----------



## dcee604

Tank and fish in Maple Ridge
Free Fish, tank, and accessories


----------



## dcee604

Quickly!! Free 50 gallon tank! And light! In Lynn Valley.
Free 50 gallon tank- light and stand


----------



## Dietmar

*free aquarium*

Free Aquarium

near 96 and 148 Surrey


----------



## aznmidnite

Demolition sale at Island Pets in Richmond (and other stores that have closed in that area). http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/mat/5460126893.html

I just left the location and it's basically a bunch of tanks (probably not show quality) leftover from the store, plumbing, two bins of fluorescent tube lighting, shelving, a black aquarium stand (looks like left handle broken), various pieces of glass (large and small).

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcee604

Fish Tanks with accessories in Langley
Fish tanks with accessories


----------



## cpat83

Feb 26 Fish tank with accessories (Banbury & Raeburn)


----------



## Jcmalouie

Free large tank! 8ft long by 22in by 18 in approx. dimensions

Aquarium tank


----------



## CatfishBlues

Not sure what kind of deal this is.

CO2 Regulator for grow room fish tank aquarium


----------



## Jousters

Not a regular Aquarium co2 regulator but I see no reason why it won't work.There is no bubble counter on it.Not sure what the flow gauge is all about.


----------



## Dietmar

CatfishBlues said:


> Not sure what kind of deal this is.
> 
> CO2 Regulator for grow room fish tank aquarium


Its a CO2 regulator for welding. Wire feed. I don't know if its a good deal or not, never having bought one.
The flow gauge has a ball in it that raises with more pressure flowing through it. It can be set from 0- 15 cubic feet per hour. Not having a CO2 system, I do not know how many bubbles a second are in one cu ft.


----------



## liquid_krystale

co2 tank


----------



## cpat83

340 G MARINE GM TANK WITH STAND

340 G MARINE GM TANK WITH STAND


----------



## CatfishBlues

Beautiful Kribs (fish) free to fish lover


----------



## CatfishBlues

10 gallon fish tank hood


----------



## greatdanes

30 gal reef


----------



## barvinok

27gal, 10gal
Free - Aquariums (Various sizes)


----------



## DevinHebert

6' 140 gallon aquarium $400


----------



## mikebike

Out dated CO2 tanks Free must take all 9 not mine<G>
CO2 tanks - for paintball or other use


----------



## CatfishBlues

72 gallon bow front and stand


----------



## poiuy704

Free Aquarium


----------



## CatfishBlues

Fish


----------



## DevinHebert

Large Aquarium


----------



## Dietmar

free larger tank, Lions Bay

Free fish tank system


----------



## mikebike

not mine
220 Aquarium

220gl with sump


----------



## mikebike

On Craigslist today not mine but seems like a good price
90 gallon saltwater tank


----------



## bren

Found this on usedvictoria
Reef Aquarium Victoria City, Victoria
complete reef system with brown algae problem - never had that problem so I can't comment but he only wants $180 for everything


----------



## Dietmar

reef aqarium in vic
I think its not worth that much


----------



## devonb

Don't know if they still have it, but a 55gal+heater+filter for $45

Good deal for sure


----------



## CatfishBlues

Convict Cichlids - FISH


----------



## mikebike

Pond liner on Craigslist
RUBBER LINING FOR PONDS AND LANDSCAPING


----------



## CatfishBlues

2 x 92 gallon bow front Reef aquariums


----------



## CatfishBlues

Two reef tank aquariums for free


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/5762761808.html

free reverse osmosis system


----------



## Dietmar

free beta
N Van

Beta fish


----------



## CatfishBlues

2 Tanks for $100 (90 + 30) G Fish Tank (Excellent Condition)


----------



## Dietmar

free tinfoil barbs
Chilliwack

Free Tinfoil Barbs


----------



## Dietmar

free bowfront fish tank
Pitt medows

FREE Fish tank Fishtank


----------



## poiuy704

Axolotl (Free to good knowledgable home)


----------



## Dietmar

15 lbs of free gravel
Delta

FreeAquarium gravel


----------



## mikebike

Not mine but how do you get an 11 foot Oscar in that tank?
Fish tank 75 G 
Stand 
Light 
Air pump 
Filter 
Wood
All of the above plus 
11' Oscar for $349
Fish tank, free Delivery: north shore, Vancouver


----------



## Dietmar

Free betta vancouver

Beautiful Blue Betta Fish


----------



## Dietmar

Fishtanks free medium and large

Two free fish tanks


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free Corals

Pulsing Xenia And Kenya Tree Corals for Saltwater Aquarium


----------



## poiuy704

Fish tank 45gallon


----------



## Dietmar

free 4 ft tank

glass aquarium 48"x 13"x 20"high


----------



## onefishtwofish

free running complete 80g free with fish just posted 25 mins ago on c/l

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/5806963130.html


----------



## poiuy704

180 Gallon Fish Tank with Stand - FREE


----------



## mikebike

free tank you remove
big fiah Tank as picture


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/5818458376.html

2free large comets


----------



## poiuy704

large aquarium terrarium


----------



## onefishtwofish

free 230 g custom tank https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/5857246936.html


----------



## dcee604

A free Oscar in Vancouver.
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5859912297.html


----------



## Dietmar

50 gal free tank with two cichlids

50 gallon fish tank aquarium


----------



## poiuy704

Salt Water fish tank parts


----------



## funkycat

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/pet/5878600492.html

Whitespot bamboo catshark


----------



## mricci

Looking for a Fluval fx5


Pamela said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pet/1706075462.html
> 
> 55 Gal. Aquarium w/ custom stand (gas town)
> 
> Dont have any of the equipment or accessories......therefor I'm willing to sell for much less than its worth.
> 
> In excellent condition and the perfect addition to any home
> 
> $100 for tank and stand
> MUST PICK UP
> 
> **ad has picks**


----------



## poiuy704

free large aquarium


----------



## Tokkintubby

For sale $550 includes lots of extras and upgrades.


----------



## poiuy704

anyone need a fishroom?
20 gal Aquariums (15 in total)


----------



## poiuy704

Aquarium 72 gallon curved /stand


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free Aquarium fish


----------



## Dietmar

Free Betta

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5930160999.html


----------



## troutsniffer

Free tank with goldfish in abby

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/5949362274.html


----------



## mikebike

Free discus
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/pet/5954989444.html


----------



## poiuy704

Free fish if you have a large tank

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/grd/5956638581.html


----------



## poiuy704

found a guy in Richmond with tilapia for sale if anyone is looking for any, picked up a bunch of them today, nice looking fish
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/grd/5951226555.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 20 gal Langley

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5964084950.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free Bettas

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/5970988681.html


----------



## gklaw

250 Gallon tub
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/tls/5970645644.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 55 gallon and accessories

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/5975828786.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free tank ,tall, with stand, Vancouver 
maybe 30-50 gal

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5978328812.html


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Dietmar said:


> Free tank ,tall, with stand, Vancouver
> maybe 30-50 gal
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5978328812.html


Left messages. This would make a great school tank. Thanks for posting Dietmar.

Anthony


----------



## Dietmar

Glad you are able to make good use of the info
:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Someone else got it I think.


----------



## Dietmar

Honest I am not a craigslist junkie
Here is a free tank with stand, Vancouver

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5980825052.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Another free tank

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/5984993408.html


----------



## Ocean

Free 90g and couch

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/5999760998.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free tank, surrey
was used for a rodent, but holds water
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6021807062.html


----------



## Dietmar

two free tiger barbs vancouver
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6024169643.html

I am not a Craigslist junky. lol


----------



## Cammyle

Free aquarium plants .. surrey

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/6025703722.html


----------



## greatdanes

Free Cichlid (Auratus)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/6026971708.html


----------



## greatdanes

More free fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/pet/6028662699.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free Pond Goldfish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6060390534.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free 10 gal with acc NW

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/6068887831.html


----------



## bobofat

Free 10 Gallon in Coquitlam
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6070335357.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 33 gallon long tank.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/6072503570.html


----------



## poiuy704

300 gallon tank

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/for/6072919738.html


----------



## Dietmar

free comet, E Georgia

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6076005278.html


----------



## Dietmar

free small aquarium vancouver

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6080564700.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/for/6078901689.html

beautiful set up $50 oversize tank with oak stand.


----------



## CatfishBlues

15 gal tank

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6085521038.html


----------



## mikebike

This looks like a deal
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6088886133.html

Giving away a salt water fish tank with coral and everything else required to set up a salt water tank including heater, filter, etc. . I think 5 boxes in all containing supplies. Purchased from a friend who was very much interested in fish but we are unable to have a fish tank now. Tank is quite heavy, I can help someone carry it to vehicle. Good cargo area in vehicle needed.


----------



## Dietmar

free tank aldergorve

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6099781786.html


----------



## Dietmar

free mixing 50 gal drum with drain on bottom, used in wine making

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6107747503.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free fish
Pitt Medows

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6113051861.html

Lol 
You would almost think I live on CL


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 33 gal tank and filter

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6119383347.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Handful of free saltwater fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6123465348.html


----------



## spit.fire

CatfishBlues said:


> Handful of free saltwater fish
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6123465348.html


read the description, they dont seem to be very free


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free Tank

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6133623582.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

For you small tank enthusiasts. 
Fluval Spec V

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6134762904.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 90 gal tank and metal stand
bby, NW

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/6145256847.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Double Connected Aquarium (fish tank) setup with Fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6147166902.html


----------



## Dietmar

Small animal large terrarium on stand, 2 small aquarium(for small animals like hamsters or lizards,
Delta Langley, Surrey

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6148199968.html


----------



## Dietmar

North shore
free blue lobster
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/6150602987.html


----------



## Dietmar

Hydor professional canister filter and external heater, 300 W
Vancouver

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/for/6132538311.html
not mine, found this and passing it on


----------



## Dietmar

Am I the only soul on CL?

200 gal tank 250$

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/for/6136272364.html


----------



## mikebike

I use bricks like this for pleco caves, my Africans also liked to claim territory in them
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6173727670.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 10 gal for tarantula English Bay

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6174116300.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 15 and 5 gal plus accessories

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6174389361.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free fish tank with two fish N Van

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/6180842877.html


----------



## Dietmar

free tank and supplies 24x12x20 deep I think

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/6182849486.html


----------



## mikebike

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6182894318.html

WOW Free plexiglass FREE Approx 6'x9'x1/2 thick


----------



## Dietmar

Two free cichlids 
Surrey

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6188685838.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free fire belly toad

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6189410251.html


----------



## Dietmar

free cory catfish
maple ridge
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6193032045.html


----------



## Rougesnake

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/6193032045.html

free corys


----------



## Dietmar

free 55 gal tank langley

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/6197984743.html


----------



## mikebike

Koi Pond
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/6207485170.html


----------



## mikebike

free 30 gallon square
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/6211216037.html


----------



## mikebike

Not mine:
125 gal fish tank along with fish and all equipment associated with it

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/zip/d/gal-fish-tank-along-with/6227129218.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 90 gal delta surrey langley CL

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/gallon-aquarium-with-stand/6233169137.html


----------



## mikebike

*Approximately 65 L of hydroponic growth media*

these work well as filter media
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/d/hydroponic-growth-media-clay/6242524410.html


Dietmar said:


> free 90 gal delta surrey langley CL
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/gallon-aquarium-with-stand/6233169137.html


----------



## poiuy704

free 55 gallon 
https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/6257464249.html


----------



## mikebike

This would make a nice pond
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/free-jacuzzi/6258624447.html


----------



## Sean's Ponds

*Large Fish Tanks Nothing Wrong Need Gone (Richmond) FREE*

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/zip/d/large-fish-tanks-nothing/6260416281.html


----------



## funkycat

Baby Axolotls for a pretty good price

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/pet/d/baby-axolotls/6224511088.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 10 gal tank Van
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/10-gallon-aquarium-and-rocks/6269801909.html


----------



## mikebike

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/grd/d/free-water-hyacinths/6277205830.html

FREE WATER HYACINTHS


----------



## onefishtwofish

free 140 g sw tank stand etc
https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/d/red-sea-reef-tank-and-stand/6276516710.html


----------



## mikebike

Not my free lava rock
Good for Bio filter
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/free-lava-rock/6297166273.html


----------



## mikebike

not mine
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/d/free-pond-goldfish/6339993247.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Salt water tank with fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/salt-water-aquarium-with-fish/6344121838.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Full tank setup with fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/fish-tank-and-all-accessories/6349536905.html


----------



## forceapple

Free 15 and 30 gallon

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/zip/d/aquariums/6367734397.html


----------



## Julio

And it's gone lol

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/d/free-18-bags-of-silica-sand/6399542158.html

FREE 18 BAGS OF SILICA SAND


----------



## mikebike

Plastic for tank covers or
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/plexiglass-free/6410742024.html


----------



## Shary

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/pet/d/12-large-koi-fish-and-tank/6447216618.html

12 large koi fish and tank ready to be rehomed


----------



## CatfishBlues

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/50-gallon-fish-tank/6489896267.html


----------



## Sargasso

Someone is giving away a 72" bowfront/sump setup for free.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/d/finally-an-aquarium/6493251623.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 90 gal Surrey Whalley area

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/90-gallon-fish-tank-2-fish/6515739608.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Complete saltwater setup with fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/salt-water-aquarium/6536281740.html


----------



## Dietmar

free aquarium 
vancouver
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/aquarium-plus-accessories/6543825299.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Cracked tank, free fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/free-aquarium-fish-55-jack/6545974507.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Tank with fish.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/aquarium/6579356595.html


----------



## Junior D

Wow...that's a deal! Great for someone looking for a good setup.


----------



## VElderton

I know ... I jumped on it right away but is was GONE


----------



## _noob

What was it ?


----------



## pinhead

Large Cichlids

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/d/cichlids-free/6587528600.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

77 Gal tank/stand

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/77-gallon-glass-aquarium/6597472403.html


----------



## Julio

If I had space....

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljm24

This is in Kelowna Osaka 155l 
https://classifieds.castanet.net/details/very_rare_osaka_aquarium/3482302/


----------



## CRS Fan

Ljm24 said:


> This is in Kelowna Osaka 155l
> https://classifieds.castanet.net/details/very_rare_osaka_aquarium/3482302/


I can't believe Laurie is selling his tank!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljm24

I'm so tempted to sell my 36 bowfront and get the Osaka


----------



## VElderton

Yes hard to believe Laurie sold the Osaka - very nice Fluval product. Sounds like April purchased it, so it's going to a good home!


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free tank and fish

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/fish-and-fish-tank-or-just/6608257765.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 10 gal and accessories

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/free-fish-tank-and-accessories/6609166366.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

free cichlids

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/free-african-cichlids/6610839160.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

13 gal fish tank with fish and lots of stuff (North Vancouver

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/zip/d/13-gal-fish-tank-with-fish/6610576173.html


----------



## Geoffrey

Cheap CO2 fire extinguishers
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/hsh/6616134897.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

FREE FISH FROM EVAPORATING POND IN LANGLEY
https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/d/free-fish-in-our-pond/6621052260.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/zip/d/few-freshwater-silver-angel/6622084733.html

Free Angel Fish


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free fish and tank

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/fish-and-tank/6629433722.html


----------



## DeeB

Fluval Osaka (260?) - listed for $150
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/for/d/aquarium-75-gallons-stand-and/6643710422.html


----------



## Glfish

RTG Asian Aro + 125 tank $500

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/for/d/moving-sale/6650365678.html


----------



## mikebike

filter rock/bio
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/lava-rock-red/6669358027.html


----------



## Julio

Glfish said:


> RTG Asian Aro + 125 tank $500
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/for/d/moving-sale/6650365678.html


Can an aro live in a 125?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free tank in ally

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/free-gold-fish-tank-filter/6689296938.html


----------



## `GhostDogg´

CatfishBlues said:


> Free tank in ally
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/free-gold-fish-tank-filter/6689296938.html


Looks like there's fish in one of the tanks...
Goldfish by the looks of it. This may deter anyone just looking for tanks, & not rescues.
I hope whoever finds this does the right thing.


----------



## mikebike

Glass to make your monster tank
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/6-45-inches-by-63-inches1-bit/6708581644.html

6 Pieces of 1 inch thick pieces of Glass
45 inches by 63 inches


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/zip/d/35gal-fish-tank-with-9-fish/6720125042.html

free posted 2hrs ago


----------



## mikebike

Red Sea Max S-650 free
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/red-sea-max-650-aquarium-for/6721984405.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

2 large oscars tank and equipment $60 https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/pet/d/two-large-tiger-oscar-fish/6728725849.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 50 Gal tank, stand, filter, etc

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/zip/d/50-gallon-fish-tank/6736728604.html


----------



## poiuy704

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/grd/d/snapping-turtle/6752093198.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/zip/d/90gal-fishtank/6754818242.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free plants in Abbotsford

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/zip/d/free-aquarium-plants/6763790027.html


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 50 gallon tank, filters etc

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/zip/d/aquarium-50-gallon/6771128996.html


----------



## Hammy

*Tank and more*

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-snake-tank-and-more/6788670065.html

Not my ad


----------



## mikebike

120 gallon for $120
looks like a seafood tank with a chiller below
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/pet/d/vancouver-120-gallon-aquarium-120/6796598295.html


----------



## Hammy

Free aquarium with stand

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/zip/d/vancouver-free-beer-fridge-aquarium/6806272522.html


----------



## kivyee

Anyone wants to build their own fishtank?  Free glass!
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/zip/d/burnaby-glass-display/6806449200.html


----------



## Hammy

Red Sea Reefer 450 saltwater aquarium tank reef - Free!!

looks like a great deal i wish i had room for it

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/zip/d/coquitlam-red-sea-reefer-450-saltwater/6808569237.html


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Hammy said:


> Red Sea Reefer 450 saltwater aquarium tank reef - Free!!
> 
> looks like a great deal i wish i had room for it
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/zip/d/coquitlam-red-sea-reefer-450-saltwater/6808569237.html


OMG that's a great deal.


----------



## MarcelBro

Hammy said:


> Red Sea Reefer 450 saltwater aquarium tank reef - Free!!
> 
> looks like a great deal i wish i had room for it
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/zip/d/coquitlam-red-sea-reefer-450-saltwater/6808569237.html


I messaged the guy with no response 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## donnac

me too, 40 mins after it was posted, I had dreams of replacing my scratched up 120 with the rickety stand.. sigh..


----------



## mikebike

free thick glass 
They measure 52 9/16 inches by 100 7/8 inches by 13/16 inches thickness

make your own tank/pond
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-large-glass-sheets/6809432822.html


----------



## mikebike

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rch/zip/d/richmondfish-tanks-materials-free/6812828495.html

Clearing a Fish Tank factory warehouse, have enough material to make 10k fish tanks including new glasses, and new frame. The total weight is over 50 tons and will take at least 2k sq ft warehouse to store it. Do not contact me if you don't know what you are facing. Must pick all up before the end of Feb. Materials could be Free, with option of buying the equipment if needed. If you know what you are doing, you could make few hundred thousands out of nothing.


----------



## pinhead

Aquarium Gravel

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-aquarium-gravel/6815625901.html


----------



## Oscarlover

It went fast. Thanks for posting


pinhead said:


> Aquarium Gravel
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-aquarium-gravel/6815625901.html


----------



## MarcelBro

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/for/d/abbotsford-170-gallon-fish-tank-stand/6835368488.html

Seems like a good deals

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free 12 in Oscar

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-free-12-inch-tiger-oscar-to-go/6849044781.html


----------



## MarcelBro

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/pet/d/port-coquitlam-gallon-tank-180-gallon/6832751547.html

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike

Stainless steel trash & recycling bins

I thing they would make good gravel washing or filter material holder

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/zip/d/vancouver-stainless-steel-trash/6863896095.html


----------



## toppy

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/for/d/new-westminster-10-gallon-aquarium-with/6864244575.html

Just noticed this posting. A 10 gallon tank with a bunch of guppies in it. It looks like 13 guppies and maybe a head and tail light tetra. They're asking $35 and are in New Westminster.

I'm posting this because from the looks of the tank there's some overcrowding. Additionally, there appears to be some spinal deformation on a couple guppies. I'm hoping someone may have the resources to help the fish.

I'm seriously tempted to purchase it. The problem is I've been out of the hobby for about 10 years. The only thing I could do at this point is daily water changes as the tanks I have in storage would need to be resealed. I'd need some test kits and other perishable/consumables/maybe meds. Further, I'm not sure what equipment is still working so I have no idea how much time it'd take to get a second small tank up to alleviate some of the load.


----------



## CatfishBlues

Free air pumps and tubing

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/zip/d/coquitlam-fish-aquarium-pumps-and-tubing/6870523347.html


----------



## toppy

Someone's giving away about 4 pallets of glass in Surrey. Have to take it all. First one there gets it.

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-free-glass-paneles/6878288201.html


----------



## Oscarlover

That's glass is from Delta aquatics!


----------



## toppy

Probably gone by now but free tank (48x18x24) with stand in Cloverdale.

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-aquarium-tank/6880605339.html


----------



## mikebike

Free Coral --- not mine<sad>
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/zip/d/burnaby-salt-water-decorations/6889094603.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/maple-ridge-26-red-arowana-needs-300/6889463831.html
26in red arrowana $microchpped 400$


----------



## Fishman21

400g tank

Good luck moving this one!

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/for/d/surrey-400-gallon-fish-tank/6883533645.html


----------



## benji787

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/surrey-free-large-fish-tank/6896126356.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/abbotsford-200-gallon-salt-water-tank/6908567304.html


----------



## Dietmar

Free aquarium N Van
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/nvn/zip/d/north-vancouver-aquarium-desk-queen/6919479785.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/zip/d/mission-free-fish-tanks-45-and-60-gallon/6935733824.html

free 45 ND 60G IN MISSION......(not mine)


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/mission-black-banded-laperanis-fish/6937848785.html
12 inches $20


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Someone save this guy...

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rch/for/d/richmond-small-aquarium-1-fish/6907503115.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/mission-180-gallon-aquarium/6943649138.html


----------



## kivyee

This is a good deal for a spec V. Looks like the newer led too!
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/for/d/vancouver-5-gallon-aquarium-plus-extras/7026561691.html


----------



## fireweed

Aquascaping stones, I picked up the bigger set (darker ones), but the smaller set (the one with a glued on gazebo?) was still avail today. May be worth a look. https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/grd/d/burnaby-bonsai-landscape-decorations/7024215974.html


----------



## dr fox

$150 for a fluval flex 32g

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/for/d/surrey-inner-northwest-fluval-flex-32/7034453690.html


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

That's for just the stand, not the tank.


----------



## poiuy704

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/zip/d/abbotsford-free-terrariums-and-aquariums/7073753199.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

free koi
https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/aldergrove-koi-fish/7096019448.html


----------



## dino

Messaged them a lot. No answer


----------



## poiuy704

onefishtwofish said:


> free koi
> https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/aldergrove-koi-fish/7096019448.html


They are goldfish not koi, went yesterday for them. They are still there as I was unable to catch any


----------



## poiuy704

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/for/d/chilliwack-aquarium-fish/7097279689.html


----------



## poiuy704

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/zip/d/abbotsford-free-fish-tank/7117751001.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/243012733457834/ free 45and 20g bowfront surrey at curb with lights etc


----------



## Dietmar

*10 gal*

free 10 gal with acc
Van Main st

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/zip/d/vancouver-free-10-gallon-fish-tank/7128264246.html


----------



## Dietmar

free 10 gal aquarium
Langley
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/zip/d/langley-city-10-gal-aquarium-starter-kit/7133105368.html


----------



## Shaleeta

Just saw this big rimless tank listed for $50!

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/for/d/coquitlam-fish-tankterrarium/7160379091.html


----------



## Shaleeta

Huge anubias for just $25... I would get it, but it's bigger than most of my tanks, lol.

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/for/d/vancouver-aquarium-plant-xxl/7189760133.html


----------



## Dietmar

55 gal Vancouver 
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/zip/d/vancouver-fish-tank-size-55/7202998051.html


----------



## Dietmar

Fish rescue needed ASAP east Van
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/zip/d/vancouver-fish-for-emergency-fostering/7205905412.html


----------



## Olive

Here's a cube:
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/hsh/d/vancouver-aquatop-cube-low-iron/7219574821.html


----------



## poiuy704

free 110 gallon and stand
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/pet/d/abbotsford-southwest-110-gallon-fish/7231531656.html


----------



## poiuy704

free 90 gallon https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/zip/d/chilliwack-central-90-gallon-fish-tank/7264280309.html


----------



## onefishtwofish

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/mission-west-any-interest-in-13-silver/7266307441.html


----------



## CRS Fan

onefishtwofish said:


> https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/pet/d/mission-west-any-interest-in-13-silver/7266307441.html


They are asking $300 for the school of 13 fish.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benn

tropical Aquarium - general for sale - by owner


I have a 35-40 gallon tank. Please read all! Looks waaay better when freshly cleaned up which i will do before selling Comes with: Water heater Bubbler Filter system Bottom feeder pellets Fish...



abbotsford.craigslist.org





What a steal! For the low low price of $900 you can end the suffering of these miserable fish by taking them off the hands of this goof!


----------

